# Zari Island RP



## Flareon-Chan

*|RP Announcements and Notes|*

OK! The RP is up! (Once I post this of course... o.0) Guess what? OMG there's no form on here!!! Know why? Ya! Zari Island has it's own sign-up/chatroom! Yup yup! So, if you wanna join this RP, please, repeat please, go there and READ, READ, and do MORE READING! Oh, it's not that much, quit complaining! I had to type it out! I know if it's a lot or not! Yeah, I WILL provide the link to the Chatroom. BEFORE YOU EVEN _THINK_ ABOUT POSTING HERE, YOU BETTER HAVE YOUR PROFILE ACCEPTED IN THE SIGN-UP/CHATROOM! I know, I sound strict, but IT'S NOT THAT HARD! If I, a ten-year-old girl can type it up and follow it, I'll be darned if _you_ can't follow this simple rule. You better make sure you know the rules... 'Cause 'tis three strikes your out...

Here's the link to the Chatroom. I promise, I will check to see if I have accepted you if I don't know! I wont bite your head off if I don't know... Just don't post here without getting accepted first... 

Here: http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=42

*|Punishments|*

OMG?! THERE'S PUNISHMENT'S FOR BREAKING THE RULES?! Yeah... Nothing in life is _that_ easy. THESE ARE NOT TOO STRICT! I'M TEN FOR GOODNESS SAKE!

1st time breaking rule(s): OMG! 'Tis a warning by PM! It's SO HORRIBLE! C'mon... What am _I_ gonna do to _you_?!?! 

2nd time: OMG! A STRICTER WARNING WITH MAYBE BIGGER WORDS! *shot* Ow... Anyways, yeah! ANOTHER stricter warning with maybe bigger words. *shot*

3rd time's the Charm!: yeah right! Now THIS is strict. If you break the rules three times... Oooo... I will PERSONALLY ask a Mod/Admin to watch your post and if you post in here, your post WILL BE DELETED! Now, you can still post in the chat, unless you're being rude in there... BUT! Hopefully no one will get this far. ^^

OK! Yeah, that third one goes far! But, you should be alright! ^^

LET US BEGIN!!!
-----------------
*.::Yuki::.*
"Uh... W-Where? Uh... Outside? Hmm... I wonder if my cut cut is gone..." Yuki looked down to see if the cut was gone from her han- _WHAT?!,_ she thought. "Uh... " _I MUST be dreaming..._ She walked over to a lake nearby. She just pounced in it. "C-COLD!" She jumped back up and scrambled to get out. Then she heard a voice... Had she heard it before?...

*.::Kyo::.*
"Quit being annoying.. I don't know if anyone's here, but if they are, you're embarrassing me, Poke' Girl.." Kyo said standing with one left front in front of right front paws and his back paws where lined up. He had no idea he had back paws. "Did you get taller?"

*.::Yuki::.*
"Speak for yourself little Eevee!" Yuki snapped back. She jumped forward in frustration. She was fed up with Kyo. 

They both heard YET ANOTHER voice. They both turned with weird looks on their faces. _Oh no...,_ they both thought.

_*.::Shugure::.*_
An Umbreon had spoken. "Will both of you GET A LIFE?!" He listened as they both snapped "No!" "Whatever. Just leave me out of it. I'll be over... hmm... there!" He went about a foot away and sat down. Both Kyo and Yuki yelled "what good does that do?!"


----------



## Darksong

((Now I'm glad I named my character Sora because I've just finished listening to the 13th Naruto theme song for the first and second times. <3))
Sora shook her head. "Oof! How did I get here?" She looked at her surroundings closely. She didn't recognise anything.
"What is this?" She stood up, but was shorter than usual. "How did this happen?"
She looked down, and saw that she was orange, with brown paws and tail, and a thunderbolt. "Raichu? This is odd." She wandered over to a pond and stared at her reflection. She noticed, in addition, two Beautifly wings that were a light blue. "Pretty..." she commented, "But how did I get like this? I can't remember anything..."
((Is it okay if someone starts out near me?))


----------



## Mad MOAI

Kabuto awoke.

He was on his front in a VERY awkward position. His butt was sticking way up in the air and his hands were at his sides. He looked to his left. A Bastiodon.

"Hello, what's this? I might be able to catch it."

He reached down to his belt to grasp an Ultra Ball. All he felt was rock-hard skin.

Kabuto looked down. His body was black with a few blue stripes. He had tiny arms and hands with huge hips and feet. He wiggled his tail.

Wait, a tail? Kabuto was transformed into a Rampardos! He roared and stomped, crashing headfirst into a nearby tree.

Shiela yawned. "What's all the ruckus?" A Rampardos was laying down near a felled tree.

Shiela looked around. "Where's Kabuto? Argh!" She attempted a facepalm, but her arm wasn't position right.

She focused more on what she felt like... Big head, short limbs, a teensy tail... a Bastiodon?

Shiela rammed her head into a tree. It felt down, and her skull didn't even hurt. She was a Bastiodon, alright.

"Kabuto...?"

Kabuto heard someone call his name. "...Shiela?"

He looked at the Bastiodon. It was looking at him. "Are you Shiela?"

The prehistoric Pokemon nodded.


----------



## o_O

Yes! It started. :P My post.
------------
One day, 3 neighbors decided to have a sleepover after the last day of school. There was Joe, the “Freak” of the school who had a very long tongue. Johnny was the very quiet and reserved kid who sat at the back of the room during class. Finally, there was Betty, one of the nicest girls in the school. All of them were huge fans of Pokemon. Joe liked Lickilicky, as Lickilicky was a weird Pokemon in his opinion (and also shared a very long tongue with him. Johnny like Swinub, as the shy Pig Pokemon could grow up to be a big, powerful Mamoswine. Betty liked Miltank, because Miltank’s milk always healed Pokemon greatly. While sleeping at the sleepover, all coincidentally had dreams about their favorite characters. When they woke up the next morning, they found out that they had turned into their beloved little monsters, appearing in a grassy plain!
Other than that, it was a pretty normal day so far for new nicknamed Tastebuds, the Lickilicky; Moo, the Miltank; and Nub-Nub, the Swinub. (However, Nub-Nub was still pretty angry about Annie, the most popular girl in school, rejecting him when he was a human a week before.) They had just been playing their favorite game, Hide-and-Seek, in a spot in a forest they had found. Everything was going smoothly, and now they were lying down, resting and relaxing in the grassy knoll. All of a sudden, Tastebuds yelped. "OUCH!"
"What's wrong?" asked Moo.
"Yeah, why didja haveta scared me like that?" Nub-Nub whined.
"Ma thungth clampth!" said Tastebuds. He had been having tongue cramps for a while. Tastebuds still couldn't get over the negative things that would come with having such a long tongue. 
"Ugh..." said Nub-Nub. "Not this again! This is the 3rd darn time since we turned into Pokemon!"
"Nub-nub!" Moo snapped. "Don't be so mean, Nub-Nub. Remember when you had a runny nose? We didn't call you Rudolph or anything then, didn't we?"
"Athialy, I thid onth," said Tastebuds. "Thahwee."
Nub-Nub got up and glared at Tastebuds, then nudged a tusk stub angrily at the teasing Lickilicky. "NOW YOU'RE JUST GETTING AT ME!" barked the usually shy and reclusive Swinub. "YOU KNOW THAT I'M ANGRY THAT ANNIE REJECTED ME!" Nub-Nub then chased after Tastebuds and fired off a few Ice Beams at him. They ran off into the woods.
"Ugh, boys..." Moo sighed. She facepalmed herself, then slowly trotted off to go break up their fight.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia blinked. She's currently standing in a field... Or something. Last time she checked, she was in her room, thinking about... What was she thinking about again? She looked around, trying to find someone. _Maybe it's a dream... _Silvia thought to herself. _I probably fell asleep doing my homework or something. _ And what _was_ she thinking about? It must be important somehow... 

Silvia took a few steps, glancing around. If this really is a dream, she can probably turn herself into a Pokemon or something. Maybe a Linoone, because she had always liked Linoones. "Linoones! That's it!" Silvia exclaimed out loud. _That's_ what she was thinking about! She glanced down, and suddenly realized that she had claws. Like a Linoone. She glanced behind her. A tail. "Great Arceus! I _am_ a Linoone!" Finally deciding that this is a dream, Silvia decided to walk around and explore. After all, it's only a dream.

Right?


----------



## Zora of Termina

"Rhythm... Rhythm..."

Somewhere in an open field, a Gardevoir tossed and turned. To some it would look like she was having a nightmare, but this was untrue. The Gardevoir had not been here before this. The Gardevoir had been a human before this. And it still showed in her abnormally red hair, her violet arms, and the lavender dress-like garb. Her green eyes snapped open, and she gasped.
"Where... am I? Is this some sort of trick? Darkness? Cyndra? Windfall?" she called. Completely unaware of being a Gardevoir, Zora looked around frantically for her friends and her sister, but none came about.
"Anybody...?"
----------------
In a forest not too far away from there, a Garchomp's eyes fluttered open. This Garchomp had also not been here before, instead also being a human.
"Why... why the hell am I outside?" she asked herself. She certainly felt different, but she couldn't place just why, and she didn't even notice her wings. Glancing around, she didn't recognize any of this. And then she heard a fairly close cry.
"Is this some sort of trick? Darkness? Windfall? Cyndra?" the voice, clearly a confused female asked. Darkness would know this voice anywhere, especially after the whine of "Anybody...?".
"Zora!!" she called out.
"Darkness?!" the voice of her sister answered back.
---------------
A bit further away than Darkness had been, Windfall awoke with a start.
"YES I DID KISS A GIRL AND LIKE IT SHE'S MY GIRLFRIEND NOW!!" she cried in shock. Before looking around. Where was she? Where were Darkness and Zora? They had been with her, that was for certain.


----------



## Nope

((I forgot, when Leysh is afraid or nervous, his eyes are brown.))

Leysh woke up with a start. Where was he?

"What? When? Who? Where? Wah?" He said and stood up. He opened his eyes... Wait? That didn't work. He couldn't open his eyes! Then, he noticed, he had his eyes open all the time!

But... why didn't he notice that? His vision was blurry... It wasn't easy to tell the difference between a rock and a bush with his eyes.

He felt on eyes... But his hands didn't touch a pair of eyes, but a pair of gems! They turned brown, somehow... but how?

He was a human, right... right? He looked down at himself. He was purple and brown. But humans aren't purple and brown! Was he sick?

He used his ears to find a small lake and looked at his reflection.

"Waaahh!!" He screamed. "I-I'm a S-S-S-Sableye!!"


----------



## Squirrel

Emmeline yawned sleepily, finally starting to wake up. She felt an itch in her ear and brought up an arm to scratch at the place her ear usually was. Once she scratched it, the Growlithe sat up in horror. Where was her ear... and why were her nails so sharp?!She looked down and saw nothing but orange fur and stubby, finger-less, clawed legs and feet. Did... did she actually become a real Growlithe? 
"Why is this happening?" she muttered before she felt dizzy and lay back down.


----------



## Yanmega

Buzz opened and focused his large orange eyes on his surroundings. He saw that he had slept in a large tree.

"Yahhh!" He yelled as he squirmed untill the branch that he was sleeping on snapped.

He continued to yell as the ground was speeding toward him faster than a truck. All of a sudden "Sploosh!" as he fell into a small pond. Buzz quickly ran out of the pond and looked at his reflection. He saw a Yanmega with different colors than normal. He gave a wide grin and shook untill he was dry. Much like a dog would do. He knew he couldn't be dreaming because he wouldn't have felt the cold water of the pond. Buzz tried to lift off the ground but his wings where to wet to lift him up. Instead Buzz crawled over to the other side of the pond. He saw a litttle orange eyed Sableye.

"Why hello there!" Said Buzz


----------



## Darksong

((Sora is near a pond, not a lake.))
Deciding to look around, Sora began to flap her wings. She heard lots of Taillow chirping happily, and grinned contentedly at the sound. The Raichu could tell from the Taillow and the few occasional Swellow that she was in the middle of a forest. Sora didn't mind being a Raichu; her main goal was to just enjoy life.


----------



## Yanmega

((What ever))


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Blaziking opened his eyes. He was looking up at the sky.

Wait...

_What the hell? Wasn't I in my room? Why am I suddenly so hungry? Why am I asking so many questions? Why is my brain hurting? How many licks does it REALLY take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop? What's a Tootsie Pop?_

Blaziking stood up and looked around. There was no civilization in sight, only a pond and hundreds of trees. _My nose itches._ Blaziking reached to scratch his nose. His hand was a paw.

Blaziking frantically looked around. What was wrong with him? He felt so, short and weighed down all of a sudden. He ran over to the pond and looked in. There was the reflection of a Munchlax in the water. Blaziking stood up straight and looked ahead.

_There's only one reasonable thing to do at a time like this..._

----------

Fuego opened his eyes. He found himself looking into the eyes of an Ariados.

"Er, hello," he said. He attempted to walk away, but realized that there was no ground beneath him. He was stuck to something. The Ariados' mouth began to water.

"There's no escape now!" the Ariados said evilly.

_Wait, an Ariados? Talking? I'm understanding?_ Fuego looked down. His body was different. He looked back at the Ariados. He screamed. Of course, when he screamed, fire shot out of his mouth, frying the Ariados. The Ariados jumped out of the way. Fuego began struggling and, with enough force, broke free of the spider web.

He ran, and ran, and ran, and ran, and ran, and he even ran some more. A few minutes later, he was in a clearing with a pond, and a Munchlax who was running around, screaming.


----------



## Darksong

((It's okay, I have a plan.))
Sora could see a few other figures down below, in the place where she had taken off. Swooping down, she waved at them. "Hiiii!!"


----------



## Hikari Nijino

"Oof." Miku and Kat said while waking up. They found themselfs with paw and a tail, then they ran to a river. "We're Espeons!"

Tsuki awoken. She found herself with paws and a leafy tail, then she walked to a lake. "I-I'm a Leafeon, a strangely colored one." She said, after that, she took a drink.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

((Okay, despite coming in late, I'm  glad I didn't miss _too_ much))

Kailani awoke with a horrible ringing in his ears.

_What in Arceus' name..._

He opened his left eye hesitantly, and it flew open in shock when he realized he was _underground._

_How the heck did I get here? The last thign I remember..._

He shuddered.

_Well, no use laying aorund in this... wherever I am. Might as well get out of here._

He raised his arm, and was shocked to see that it was dark blue, with several spikes on the side.

He opened his right eye in shock, and saw...

_Intense amounts of Ground and Dragon energy... I'm underground, blue skin, bladed arms... It can't be!_

_I've become a Garchomp!_


----------



## Nope

Blaziking, I thought your characters and one of mine (Taid the Totodile) could be friends? I mean, he's slightly insane, and you know how Totodiles can act if you've seen the anime.

Oh, and Yanmega, Leysh eyecolour is now brown since he's afraid, but whatever ^^;
---

Leysh stopped screaming when he heard another voice. On the other side of the lake was a... blurry flying insect like thing. "Huh? Who's there" he got up in a fighting position, but stopped when his eyes started hurting from the sun again.

"Ow, ow, ow, ow, ow..." The Sableye said, covering it's eyes with it's hands.


----------



## Darksong

"Who are you?" Sora asked the two Pokémon. One was a Munchlax, the other was some kind of Fire-type that she had never seen before.


----------



## kunikida.

"Alright, then, Allison! I'll get--you?" Kelli looked around. She was no longer in the hallways of her private school, but on an island! _Whoa. Way better than school! But how'd I get here? _Kelli tried to look around the island, but tripped over something. "Wha! A...tail?! Wait, we studied a Pokemon with this tail... Glaceon! But aren't Glaceon light blue and normal blue? I'm pink and white instead. Cool! Where are Zaria and Vysi? Could that be them?" Kelli stared at the Vulpix and Umbreon near her that were different colors, too. "Hmm..."
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"Go on, Kelli! Put that spoiled princess in her place! Go, go, g- ow!" Vysi fell flat on her face while trying to stand and cheer. "Hey, first I was watching Kelli put a smackdown on Allison, now I'm on a beautiful island without anyone with me...Or so I think..." Vysi ran in circles and got very dizzy. She noticed that she could only run with four...paws?! "Paws?! What? 6 tails... I'm a VULPIX!!! But I'm pink and white, not red and brown. Hey, that Glaceon seems familiar somehow. Those eyes... Kelli?!"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Kelli, stop fighting this...instant?" _What the..? I was at school, now I'm at an island. A beautiful, I might add. Did we take a field trip or somethin'? Alright then._ She laid back and put her arms under her head. But her arms were shorter, and dark purple instead of the normal tan they usally were._ I must be in a dream or somethin'..._ Zaria found red rings on her arms and legs, her ears, and her newly grown tail. She bit herself. "OWW!" _Well, at least I know it isn't a dream... Wait. _"Vysi? kelli? Is that you?" A Vulpix and a Glaceon ran over to her. "Zaria? You're an Umbreon!" Kelli exclamied. "And you're a Glaceon, and I'm guessing this Vulpix is Vysi?" Vysi nodded. "Weirdist school day ever." Zaria said. "Oh, I think this is going to last longer than a school day, Zar." "That's what I'm afraid of."
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Zora of Termina

Darkness took off like a missile toward the voice of her sister, only to be stopped by the image of a Gardevoir with similar features to her.
"Z-Zora...?"
The red-headed Gardevoir twisted around and gasped. She was staring at a Garchomp.
"It can't be... Darkness?! You're a Garchomp! What happened?!"
"Garchomp...?" Darkness asked. She hadn't bothered to look at herself, and when she did look down she screamed.
"I'M A POKEMON!!! WHAT THE HELL!!"
"I don't know Darkness, I don't know. But if you're a Garchomp..." Zora too looked down and gasped.
"A Gardevoir...how?"
---------------------
Windfall looked up at Darkness's shout and moved toward the noise. It was unmistakably her voice. But something was off, that being the fact that she couldn't feel her arms or legs.


----------



## o_O

As Tastebuds and Nub-Nub ran on through the forest, Moo the Miltank was getting worried. They were going in really deep into the woods. She tried to call out to Tastebuds and Nub-Nub. 
"TASTEBUDS! *pants* NUB-NUB!" the Miltank came to a complete stop as Tastebuds and Nub-Nub went out of sight. They were too fast for Moo. She had to give up, otherwise she might have fainted.
"Stupid boys," Moo muttered. "Always fighting." Moo decided to venture on backwards into the plains, and decide to pick up some berries in the bushes while she was at it.
---------------------
"I'M GOING TO GET YOU!" shouted Nub-Nub.
"Naht in a thillithion yeaths!" replied Tastebuds, still tongue tied. 
As they chased on, with Nub-Nub scooting faster than he had scooted ever before, but he was barely keeping up. Tastebuds was still ahead of Nub-Nub, but he was extremely tired and took short breaks every once in a while. As they chased on, they encountered a hill. 
"Wha the!?"
"AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"
Tastebuds had been running too fast, accidentally using its Rollout down the hill. At the same time, Nub-Nub tripped over a stone, flinging him up and making the tiny Swinub be in the Rollout of the Lickilicky. As they rolled down rapidly, both could see flashes of blue. It was obvious now that they were on a flat surface now too. Quickly descending, Tastebuds noticed that they were about to splash into a lake. 
"Use Ice Beam!" it said to Nub-Nub.
"Why?" 
"JUST DO IT!"
Nub-Nub followed Tastebuds' orders and kept a continuous stream of ice coming out of his mouth. It went over the lake, making a little bridge for them to cross. Tastebuds was now seeing flashes of orange, teal, and red. The continuous flow of ice from the Swinub's mouth was getting smaller now; he had run out of energy. They were launched from the ice, and crashed on something. Luckily, they weren't on the lake anymore, as looking around there was a field. 
"Hey! My tongue isn't tied anymore!" said Tastebuds suddenly. 
"Uuugh.... What happened?" Nub-Nub said groggily. 
Looking down, the two had landed on the flashes of color Tastebuds had seen before. He identified them a Cyndaquil, a Raichu, and a Munchlax.
"Whoops..." Tastebuds remarked.


----------



## Darksong

"H-hey... get off me..." Sora groaned.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

"HELLO?!" Tsuki yelled like she was lonely. Shedding a tear.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Kailani was tunneling, all the while trying to figure this out.

_Okay, so After the... incident, I finally fall asleep, and when i wake up, i realize that I'm... not human anymore!_

THis was as interesting as it was frightening. On average, this would be the first time he'd ever had this situation happen to him.

As far as he was concerned, this was the first time the situation ahd happened to _anyone_

_I need to find any pokemon or human native to this place,_ he thought, _maybe I can learn a little about what the ehck happened_


----------



## Nope

"Ow... The light... it burns..." Leysh bared his teeth, and his eyes turned red, as if he was angry.

"Can... someone... get something to shield me from the light?" He looked through his claws and saw a forest beside him. He walked over there, having his hand shielding him from the sun, and found a big, green leaf on the ground.

"Ahhh..." He put the leaf over his head like a caps. "This is better." Now he was able to see what was going on. There was a Yanmega, and on the other side of the lake was some silouettes, but Leysh couldn't identifiy them.

"Uhh... erm... Hi?"


----------



## Flareon-Chan

"Ugh... I have a headache... And I feel hot..." Yuki sat down and gazed at Shigure. _...Look at him... He's all comfy... he doesn't have to put up with this heat... ugh..._ Kyo was still standing beside her. She noticed as he looked at her kinda funny.

"Hah! You, hot?! Now, _I'm_ hot. Your ugly. I don't see why that boy likes you anyways," Kyo replied to her comment.

"Not like that, you idiot!" Yuki snapped back and hissed. "I'm taller than you now so hah!"

"What does _that_ have to do with anything, dork?!" Kyo yelled back at her.

_They're at it again...,_ Thought the calm, easygoing, Shigure. "Look you too. How about you cool it. It would work wonders on your headache Yuki..."

"Yeah?! Well, I wouldn't have a headache if it weren't for that moron!" Yuki snapped back and pointed at Kyo. "Ow!" She hated her life right now. She went over to a tree and started hitting her head against it over and over.

"... That's not going to h-" Shigure started out. Yuki interrupted him.

"ASK ME IF I CARE!!!"


----------



## Elfin

((Eek! I'm late. ;_;))

Bianca sat up, rubbing her eyes sleepily.
"Huh. Probably shouldn't have fallen asleep in the backyard again."
She looked around feeling a little dizzy for some reason.
What the crap? This isn't the yard. Where's my house? W.. why am I wearing a dress?"
Looking at herself, she muttered swears under her breath, assuming she was still dreaming.


----------



## Flareon-Chan

"Oh my- Stop Yuki!" Kyo yelled out. 

"Not 'till you shut up!" Yuki stopped and snapped at Kyo. She continued again. 

Kyo used tackle on her and pushed her into the water. "Ha ha ha!"

"Yeeeeekkkk!" She jumped up and scrambled out of the water again. "Stop it! The water's cold!"

"Duh!" Kyo shouted back. He put a paw in the water and splashed her.

"Ugh! Stop it, darn it!" Yuki snapped and shot out a flamethrower. "Whoops."

"Ack!!" Kyo fell down and he had wide eyes. "Remind me not to splash you with water right now..." 

Shigure lied down and rolled over on his back, his paws in the air. "Stop it! Go to sleep, will ya?"

Yuki and Kyo both shouted, "No! You get up lazy-butt!"


----------



## Hikari Nijino

"What's that noise?" Tsuki asked and walked to were the noise came from. She found three pokemon.

Miku and Kat sighed, then they raced each other in the forest, laughing.


----------



## Nope

Taid opened his eyes. "Ugh. Where am I? I'm not home? Where-" He yawned. "Am I?"

The shiny Totodile looked around. There was a forest behind him with lots of tall trees and in front of him was "WATER! I love water! I need water!" He stood up and dived into the water with his tiny body. "Hmmm... Speaking about water, I feel kinda thirsty now..."

He started to swim to the bottom of the lake. There were Goldeens and Seakings swimming just above the sand, Magikarp splashing on the bottom and Taid even saw a big Gyarados swim past him.

_"Why and how am I swimming faster than before...?"_ He thought while heading for the surface. Strangely enough, he had been there for longer too without needing to get to the surface and breath.

He stuck his head above the water. "Whatever. Water is my li- WOAH!" He had just noticed something beneath him. It looked like the lower part of a Totodile.... "I'm a TOTODILE!!!" He screamed, surprized. He was rather happy that he had become his favorite Pokémon.

"... AWESOME!" He yelled, then swam to the beach. There he saw a Sableye, a Yanmega and several other Pokémon.

"Hii!" He said, before starting to Totodile dance.

---
Poisa awoke with a start. "Hrrmmm? What's happening?" She opened her eyes and stood up... In a forest? But, last time she checked she was in her history class and she had fallen asleep!

"Waaahh! What's happening!" She started to panic. "I must be dreaming... Calm down, Poisa, calm down..." She calmed and took a deep breath.

"This is probably just one of my stupid dreams. Soon mr. Coller will wake me up and ask me a question I have no idea what the answer is..." She was just about to pinch herself with her front paw... Paw??

"Waaahh!" She screamed again, then ran around in circles. "Calm. down. Poisa, this is a dream. And you're just dreaming you have somehow become your favorite Pokémon... relax..." She took a deep breath again, then decided to explore her dream.

_"Trees, trees, trees. Nothing but trees! Oh, wait! There's a lake!"_ She thought, and ran towards the lake. "Water! Gah!" She had accidentally fallen into the water, and a deep part of it too! "I -grrblff- can't -grabllblbl- SWIM!" She said with difficulty as the water reached up to her short neck.

The blue Nidoran screamed. "HEEELP! Someone HELP!" Strangely, the water felt extremely real, even though -she thought- it was a dream
---

"Oh hell-" Leysh was just about to greet the Totodile when he heard someone shout for help. "Who was that?" The Sableye said, confused. His eyes turned brown. Another scream.

"I'll take care of it!" Taid said, then dived into the water once more. "Don't worry, I gotcha!" he reached the Nidoran and started to drag it to the shore. "Hey! Don't struggle and move like that, or we'll both go down!" He said as the blue Pokémon started to kick and scream even louder.

"Sorry... Thanks..." Poisa said when they had reached the shore. "I'm Poisa, you?"

"I'm Taid, and no problem!" Taid said, shaking the water off him.

"I'm Leysh. And I'm not from here."

"Me neither." Poisa and Taid said, and smiled.


----------



## Elfin

Ki was walking through the woods, yawning. He'd woken up a few minutes ago, and had decided to go to the lake to get a drink of water. the Gallade heard yelling and talking coming from ahead. It sounded like a huge group of Pokemon was gathered there. Sighing and feeling a bit annoyed, he sat down at the edge of the forest to watch, humming softly to himself.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Kailani's tunnel;ing eventually took him to an area where he couldn't tunnel anymore.

_Intense pressure on the other side... I msut be at either a rock wall or a body of water_

He surfaced, and discovered the it was the latter; he was standing in fron of a lake.

_And there appear to be other pokemon... interesting._


----------



## Zora of Termina

As Darkness happened to turn around, a Drifblim floated out of the nearby trees. She was easily able to recognize her, as Windfall had always been far paler than everyone else, and it would probably hold true here too.
Windfall, however, only just barely recognized Zora. And that was only by the way she seemed to retain a lot of her human traits. The Garchomp was new to her.
"OK, am I correct in assuming that the Gardevoir is Zora?"
"You're correct... Windfall? Issat you?"
"Yes. Why wouldn't it be?"
"Well you're sorta a... Drifblim..."
"...WHAAAAT?!"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylett groaned.

Something in her mind had told her that she _had_ to wake up. It was time, wasn't it? Time for school? Oh dear... what time _was_ it anyway? 

...No, just go back to sleep. Don't worry about anything... said another voice in her mind. 

Sleep. Sleep was all she wanted to do, she was so exhausted from last night. It was a hard day's work, having to read all those chapters for class. Her eyes had hurt by the end of the late night. She _needed_ this sleep, _needed_ it.

But that something, that odd something was still nagging her. Wake up, what if it's late?

...She groaned again, mustering all her will power to open her eyes. Arylett moved her arm in front of her eyes, so as to check her watch.

There was no watch.

In fact, there was no arm... Or at least, nothing that even _vaguely_ resembled an arm.

It took a few seconds for her to fully process this before her drowsy mind felt a jolt, a jolt of fear... The adrenaline started to rush through it, through her body. She was now fully awake and alert.

"What... what is this?"


----------



## Flareth

Near Zora and her gang, a Cubone stirred.

"Wha? Outside?" Jax yelled, "Where am I?"

----

A Houndoom was asleep near her. Even asleep, her teeth were bared.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Shiela started toward a lake with more Pokemon. She turned her head. "Kabuto, aren't you coming?"

The Rampardos looked up. "Oh, sorry. Spacing out." He ran up behind his friend as they reached the lake.

"Hi, Pokemon!"


----------



## Darksong

Sora turned to the newcomers. "Oh, hiiii!" She waved and smiled, flapping her wings.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"No... of course not..." She blinked her eyes, trying to wipe away this odd sight from them. When she opened them, it was still there.

...Something was wrong with her glasses...? No, even when blurry her glasses couldn't make her arm look like... look like _that thing_. It was all feather-covered and _weird_. Sort of like... sort of like a Pidgeotto's wing. She had been thinking about them before she went to bed last night. Thinking about how cool they looked, how wonderful it would be to be a bird-like Pokémon, flying through the air... Free.

Wait a minute! She knew what was going on... but it just seemed _too weird_ to be plausible.

Was she a Pidgeotto herself?

Arylett cocked her head downwards, looking at her chest. Sure enough, it was feathery. She unfolded her other "arm." and stared at it for several minutes... lost in the thoughts of how bizarre all of this was. As she stared, she noticed that her nose was an almost pinkish colour... no wait, it wasn't a nose anymore, was it...? 

"No way... no freaking way..." 

There seemed to be some other voices in the vicinity. She fretted. They couldn't see her in the state she was in! But... where could she hide? For the first time, she took a good look at the area.

...She was definately not in her bedroom anymore.

"...Holy... holy crap...!" Arylett exclaimed in complete surprise. "Where... how.... wha...?"


----------



## o_O

"Hey." said Tastebuds. "I'm Tastebuds the Lickilicky. Who are you?" He saw a Rampardos and a Bastiodon. _Wow..._ he thought. _This is pretty weird. Are they Pokemon or people?_ Tastebuds was very curious, so he decided to ask. "Were any of you humans before? Because I know I was." 
"Hi..." Nub-Nub shyly introduced. His shyness was kicking in, just like when he was about to ask Annie out. "I-I'm Nub-Nub. The Swinub. I-I just know T-Tastebuds. No one e-else. Yeah." Feeling embarrassed for crashing into people, Nub-Nub quickly then hid behind Tastebuds. 
---
Moo heard a loud crash a few moments ago. She hid in the bushes as she didn't know what the crash was: it could have been an explosion or people landing on each other. As she slowly came out of the bushes, the bell around her jingling with each step. As she walked on, the Miltank seemed to start hearing voices. As she cautiously started walking towards them, holding her bell as to not make any sound, Moo quietly tip-toed on, closer and closer. Finally, she peeked from behind the bushes, and found out that the voices were coming from not one, but *2* Pokemon, which she identified as a Sableye, and some kind of overgrown Yanma that she had never seen before. Carefully, Moo stepped out and approached the 2.
"Erm... Hi! I'm Moo, the Miltank. I don't know what happened, but I used to be a human, but then I was at a sleepover and turned into a Miltank!"


----------



## Darksong

"I think I was," Sora replied. "At least I remember it."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"I was human too!" said Kabuto. "So was my friend here. I'm Kabuto, and she's Shiela."


((Anyone want me to tell you the origins of their names?))


----------



## Darksong

"Oh yeah. I'm Sora, if I didn't mention that. I was named after the sky."


----------



## Flareth

Jax finally realized she had a bone in her hand. Her hand was brown.

"What the eck? I'm a Cubone!" Jax screamed.

------

Deax heard some noise in her sleep.

"What the craaaaap? I'm trying to sleeeeep. I know you have a band. but practice later when I'm awake." she moaned.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zora whipped around.
"Deax? Is that you? Because we ain't practicing nothing."
"She's right." Darkness growled, "Look at yourself. Take a good long look."
Meanwhile, Windfall's eyes locked onto the Cubone.
"I know that voice... Jax?!"


----------



## Elfin

Bianca stood up, staring at all the other Pokemon.
"What's going on? I'm not a Gardevoir! Is this a prank?"


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia looked at all the panicking Pokemon around her. They seemed to have been mysteriously turned into Pokemon, too. "This is a really awesome dream! I wonder if I can do attacks..." Silvia thought out loud. She decided to approach the group of Pokemon. 

"Hey guys! What's up?" Silvia called.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Blaziking stopped running abruptly. "Hey!" he said with realization. "I was a human too!"

"Something fishy is happening," Fuego said, emerging from the woods.


----------



## Flareon-Chan

"I wanna turn back into a human!!!" Yuki yelled randomly.

"Your point?" Kyo asked her. "You can hit me with fire... isn't that a good thing for you?"

"About the only good thing..." She shot fire a Kyo again.

"Ow..." Kyo was, once again, scorched.

Shigure had fallen asleep...


----------



## Flareth

Jax nodded and pouced onto the Driftblim.

-----
Deax looked down.

"I'm a Houndoom!" Deax cried, "I'm a Houndoom for corn's sake!"


----------



## Crazy Linoone

After realizing that no one is responding to her greeting, Silvia decided to approach one of the Pokemon, in this case, the Pidgeotto with glasses. The Pidgeotto seems to be totally confused and freaking out. 

"So." Silvia started, "I see that you're a Pidgeotto. Hi. I'm a Linoone."


----------



## Zora of Termina

"Mmhmm. Something is up here. I wanna go back to being a human!!" Zora cried. She sauntered vaguely to the ground, with the lavender dress-like garb settling in a pool around her.
"At least you're close. I'm a fricking Garchomp." Darkness growled.
"Jax... I knew it was you..." Windfall moaned, "You poor dear..."
"Windfall!" Darkness snapped, "Save the romance for later, we have a problem here."


----------



## Squirrel

Emmeline finally calmed down a bit and watched a Gardevoir, who had obviously been a human... or something else before, panic.
"No, no prank here. Just an occult situation. So were you a human.. a dog... What did you used to be, miss?" she asked curiously, spitting little embers and getting used to being a Growlithe.


----------



## Flareth

"Maybe there's a temple or a pedestal." Jax said, "I have my ocarniiiiiiiiaaaaa."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylett blinked. So... was this just a dream...? But if it _was_ a dream, she wouldn't think it was a dream. In fact, if she was dreaming, she would think all of this was perfectly normal... wouldn't she?

Then a Linoone seemed to have come before she could hide... and it _spoke_? This was just too unreal, _too_ unreal! But she was sure it wasn't a dream, very sure. 

"I... I'm not a Pidgeotto..." She breathed, still feeling that misty haze of surrealness within her mind. Everything seemed like a blurr, it was all so shocking. Her heart was pounding like mad.


----------



## Elfin

Bianca squawked.
"I'm a human, of course! Or, at least I _was_."
She paused, hearing Ki humming to himself in the woods.
"Who's humming the Zelda theme? It's getting on my nerves."


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Kailani, from a distance, surveyed the area.

_This many pokemon here... I must find a way to learn of how they got their without actually being noticed._

The garchomp then began to tunnel underground.

_This should be interesting..._


----------



## Zora of Termina

"No, we can look for that later, awesome as it would be." Zora sighed, "For now, we need to find out if any others had had this happen to them."
"Pfft. I doubt it." Darkness snapped, "I mean, this weird crap always seems to only happen to US."
"No, not necessarily." Windfall replied.
"Well whatever, let's just go." With that, Zora stood again, and walked toward a place where she had heard noises earlier. The other two followed.


----------



## Flareth

"Nyeh, I agree with Darkness." Deax snarled, blowing a tuft of fire.

Jax followed the group. Deax angrily followed.


----------



## kunikida.

"Okay, well this is an awsome, awsome, awsome, awsome, awsome, aw-" "Vysi! We get it! It's an awsome dream! Sheesh. You just can't shut up sometimes can--*Flamethrower!*--you?" Vysi and Kelli were going at it, while Zaria sniffed around for human contact. "Guys, if you could shut up for a minute, so I can concentrate, I can sniff out other people or Pokemon that can help us!" Zaria complained. "All right, we'll hush. Right, V?" "Uh-huh!" Zaria's sniffing led her to a Raichu with Beautifly wings. "Wow, those wings are beautiful! I bet that she was a human, too!" Kelli said. "What makes you say that?" Vysi was skeptical of her little sister, even though it seemed that Kelli was older than Vysi. "Well, we're different colors, and that Raichu has Beautifly wings! You're thinking that I'm an idiot! I am not!" "How'd you know that?" "I think I read your mind?!" "Wow. This is too weird for me! Zaria, what about--you?" Zaria had fallen asleep. "Chances are, she'll be awake all night." "Uh-huh." The sisters stared at the Raichu in envy, amazement and wonder, until they, too, fell asleep.


----------



## o_O

"What should we do guys?" said Tastebuds. "How will we return to be humans?"


----------



## Darksong

"I doubt we will," Sora replied. "But we should enjoy our lives." With that, she flew off, high into the sky.


----------



## o_O

"Well," said Tastebuds. "I'm up for that. Who wants to join me in scouting around this world?"
"O-oh. I think I-I'll join. I've g-got a good nose..." shyly said Nub-Nub.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Kailani overheard the entire conversation.

_So... I can't return to human. I wonder... if there's something that happened in my past related to this..._

Kailani thought back to what he'd done prior to waking up as a Garchomp, and was shokced to realize that... he couldn't remember.

_But... I do remember... I shuddered after recalling something that happened... what made me lose my memory so suddenly?_

There was only one possible explanation: The surprise that he was now a Garchomp made him lose his recollection of events before his... transformation.


----------



## Elfin

Binca grinned and raised her hand, still getting used to floating around instead of walking.
"Exploration is fun. I'll go."
She looked down at where her legs should have been.
"Holy cheese cake, I don't have any legs!!"


----------



## Zora of Termina

"Try looking under the skirt thing." Zora retorted from behind her. She, Darkness and Windfall had finally found the lake where the other Pokemon!humans were.
"Honestly. I mean look." she lifted her leg up onto a rock and brushed the skirt away. Sure enough, there it was, bright violet.
"Zora do you really have to do that...?" Darkness groaned.
"Honestly." Windfall agreed.

((Seriously though. If you've ever seen Gardevoir in Colosseum or XD, they DO have legs.))


----------



## Elfin

"Who looks under their skirt in public? Jeez, what's wrong with you?! Sicko."
Bianca answered indignantly, folding her arms.


Ki couldn't help it. He curled up in a ball on the ground and howled with laughter, not caring who heard him. This was just too bizarre. What kind of person argued over if they had legs or not? What kind of person didn't know that they had legs to begin with? These people were absolutely insane. He struggled to stop laughing so hard, but couldn't.

((*Plays PBR* Oh hey, would you look at that. :sweatdrop:))


----------



## Zora of Termina

"Me. Now you tell me who doesn't even notice that they have legs." Zora also folded her arms indignantly, blowing a tuft of her now shorter red hair away from her eye. She missed having it long and flowy.
"Guys guys guys!" Darkness interrupted, "Why do we have to argue about it?"
"She started it."
"No, I believe you started it. Now apologize."
"Fine..." she turned to Bianca and sighed, "Sorry..."
If Windfall could've facepalmed, she would have. But that's when she heard the howling laughter.
"...Anyone else hear that?"


----------



## Elfin

"It's okay. Um.. it's not your fault? That I don't know that I have legs? Actually, this is pretty funny."
Bianca said, before noticing somebody laughing. She yelled.
"Who is that? Come out right now! What the crap..."

Ki jumped up from the ground, wishing he hadn't laughed like that. Whoever just yelled at him sure didn't sound happy. He stepped out of the woods, ready to run away if necessary.


----------



## Zora of Termina

"Funny as it is, and it IS pretty damn funny, I bet he thinks we're insane now." Zora pointed at Ki and nodded.
"He probably does." Darkness muttered. That was when she felt something move on her back. But she couldn't place what it was. Little did she notice the pair of wings on it.
"Um. Is there something on my back?"
Windfall didn't say a word, just stared at the Gallade who had stepped out of the forest.


----------



## Elfin

Bianca stared at Ki for all of two seconds before running to him and grabbing the ocarina that was hanging around his neck on a leather cord. He gagged and fell over, but she didn't seem to notice. At this point Bianca was hyperventilating and squealed.
"Holycrapholycrap, this is like an anime I saw once!! It's Link!!"

Ki had no idea who or what a "Link" was, and was distracted by the fact that he was getting strangled by some insane Gardevoir, who was now sitting on his chest and making it impossible to breathe, even if he wasn't already being strangled.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zora blinked at the ocarina for a second, before slipping the cord out from around Ki's neck so he could at least breathe and pointing at it.
"Mind if I try playing a song or two?"
Darkness was just staring, mouth agape.
"It can't be... It just can't flippin' be..."
Windfall just blinked.
"I think he might be... somewhat."


----------



## Elfin

Ki nodded and coughed. Bianca hugged him, still squealing.
"Omigosh, I love you, *Link!!* I've played every single freaking game!! Do you have a crush on Midna? Are you gonna marry Zelda? Huh? Are you? Can I kiss you? Please? Oh right, you can't talk. That's okay, you don't have to! Happyhappyhappy this is awesome! Link is actually real!"
His head spinning, Ki didn't even try to answer. He looked at the other three Pokemon, obviously begging for help.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zora nodded in thanks, before tapping Bianca on the shoulder. She'd understood him simply by the look she was given.
"I think he wants you to back off." she muttered, before sitting down on a nearby rock and lifting the ocarina to her lips. She then began to play a familiar tune.
"...The Song of Storms?" Darkness asked, mostly to herself, as she heard the song.

((Yes, that is my favorite song out of the entire game <3))


----------



## Elfin

((Ditto. That, or Sheik's theme. Or Zelda's Lullaby. Or the Fairy Fountain theme. What? They all rock. ^^))
Bianca got up, giggling and dancing around.
Ki gasped, still on the ground. After breathing deeply for a minute, he sat up, looking at Zora play the ocarina and grinning at the song she was playing. He stood up and backed away slightly from Bianca.


----------



## Zora of Termina

As Darkness began do dance slowly to the song (although with her being a Garchomp it was sorta awkward), Windfall looked up at the sky.
"Wouldn't it be really ironic if it started raining while she was playing this?"
"Aye, it would." Darkness agreed. Zora simply nodded as she continued to play the song, now starting to rock back and forth while she did.


----------



## Elfin

Ki sat down again and began humming along to the music, staring off into space.
_Wonder who Link is. She's probably just insane, I guess._
Binca ran around in circles, then stopped only long enough to say,
"If he played it, I bet it'd start raining! Right, Link?"
Ki didn't respond. It was hopeless. Whoever Link was, this girl would probably kill him when they met.


----------



## Zora of Termina

"Well we could always give it a shot." Zora muttered, halting the melody for a moment.
"Hey, um. What if Link isn't his actual name?" Darkness asked.
"Somehow I doubt that, but it's possible." Windfall sighed.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

(I drew my character, muhehehe.)

And the moment she said that she wasn't a Pidgeotto was the moment she realized something very important.

She _was_.

There was no denying this one. No matter how much she blinked her eyes, tried to get whatever dust could've been in them that was distorting the appearance of her body under her gaze, the feathers were still _there_. The beak was still _there_. And the wings? Not gone, that's for sure!

"I am... aren't I...?" She continued to gaze deeply at her unfolded wings in immense concern, the numbness and surrealness of it all only building up.


----------



## Flareth

Jax grabbed her ocarnia and played the Song of Storms. Maybe something would happen...


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Kailani , so caught up in tunneling to a desert area where he could find some rest, didn't realize where he was actually going.

At least, that was until he slammed headfirt into a rcok wall.

"Ow! What the-"

He looked up and saw what he'd just slammed into.

"Oh, joy. Looks like I'm going to have to go aboveground for this."

The garchomp began to change his burrowing direction so that he went aboveground.

He then emerged to find himself right in front of the rock wall that he'd slammed into belowground.

"So... a dead end."

He turned around and stood before a forest.

"Guess I'm going there."


----------



## Darksong

"L-Link?" Sora asked. "I thought I've heard of him. But there's only one important person I can remember from my humanity..." she sighed. "Do any of you know a Lucario around here?"


----------



## Mad MOAI

((Curly, as always :D ))

"And any of you seen a Hitmonlee?" asked Shiela.

"I didn't know that you liked a Hitmonlee," said Kabuto.

"I never told you, bonehead."

"Oh. And I thought I heard of Link somewhere. Chain link, wireless link, Wi-fi link, and some other Link."


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia raised an eyebrow. So, the Pidgeotto spoke. And thinks that she's not a Pidgeotto. This is quite an interesting dream indeed.

"Of course you're a Pidgeotto. What are you talking about? And, don't worry, you're not the one who has no idea what's going on either." Silvia replied. "By the way, I'm Silvia. And I think this is all just a really, really awesome dream, but it's probably just me, seeing" Silvia pointed at the group of Pokemon, still panicking, "that they are all freaking out."


----------



## Darksong

Sora sighed again, trying to remember. "I think he knows Rapid Spin, Comet Punch, Foresight and Force Palm... does that help?"


----------



## Elfin

Ki was starting to panic. If Zora didn't have his ocarina, he probably would have run away by now. He was really shy, and Bianca tackling him and all the attention really wasn't making it any better.
_What are they talking about? I want my ocarina back. Or run away. Great. Wonderful. So much for a quiet day by myself._


----------



## kunikida.

The sisters finally woke up from thier sleep. "Okay, we went to sleep, and we're still Pokemon. Cool! But weird.." Kelli said. "There's got to be some scientific thing surrounding this..." "Would you quit being so scientifical? This can be fun if you wouldn't be so serious all the time, Zar!" Vysi yelled. "Well excuse me for trying to discover something while I can! This could be--" "The time of our lives if you backed off and loosen up once in a while!" The sisters conteneiud their fight, while Kelli got annoyed and left, wondering on her own, knowing that anything could show, but was ready to battle, even though she was a bit scared. She eventually found some shade, away from her sisters in peace. "Oy. Those dopes don't know what to do! At least I'm not around 'em anymore." Kelli started to miss her sisters, and wanted to go back, but was now completly lost! "What have I done?!" _~Back to the bickering sisters~_ "..And we can--Hey, where'd Kelli go?" Vysi noticed her little sister was gone. "She must've got fed up with us, and walked off! But she doesn't know where she is! And we don't know where she is, either!" Zaria panicked. The sisters calmed down and searched for their missing sister, while Kelli looked for her sisters as well.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

While waiting for a response from the Pidgeotto, who seems to be still freaking out, Silvia decided to try out a few attacks. After all, she _is_ a Pokemon now, and what would a Pokemon be if it can't use attacks. Silvia picked up a small rock and placed it in front of her. "Now, how do I do this..." she muttered to herself. Silvia had seen some Pokemon-who-were-humans using attacks before, but she has no idea how they had done that. 

"What moves can Linoones use again?" Silvia thought out loud. Silvia likes to draw Linoones, no study them. And the only move she can think of right now is Covet, and Silvia didn't think using Covet on a rock would do anything. Using Headbutt or Tackle on a rock also doesn't seem like a good idea, either. Silvia sighed and decided to leave the rock alone for now. She can figure out how to use attacks later.


----------



## Flareon-Chan

(Do you guys know how to wait? o.o; *faints* I'll make this short since I don't really know what's happening. XD *shot*)

Yuki hit her head so much that she fainted. Kyo was lazy and went to sleep. All three sibling where out.


----------



## Mewtwo

((I was labor day camping,can someone catch me up?))


----------



## o_O

(I'm confused...)
Nub-Nub and Tastebuds then decided to venture out by themselves, as not many people wanted to. First, they decided to walk into some other forests that they found. However, they encountered a large tree.
"Oh no!" Nub-Nub said. "It's in our way! What should we do?" 
"Well," Tastebuds said. "We're Pokemon now, remember? You can do stuff like Ice Beam! And lucky for us, I can use Cut!" 
"Oh yeah..." remembered Nub-Nub. So Tastebuds cut down the tree eventually, and they ventured on deeper in the forest.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

(Because it ain't Arylett's if it isn't curly. :3)

Arylett watched Silvia in bafflement. Apparently she was under the illusion that this was a dream... And she... she was a Pidgeotto... Really actually was one. Dear God, what was wrong in this world? Everything was _too_ unreal, even by her own standards.

"I'm not a Pidgeotto though... I'm Arylett." Yet still, she was in denial. She mentally slapped herself for saying something so _stupid_. Obviously... obviously she was a Pidgeotto. So why did she had to keep doubting it? She shook her head. 

And apparently Silvia seemed to think all of this a dream... She wondered for a bit. Had the same thing occured to the Linoone? Had she been originally human as well, now trust into sudden Pokémon form...? Oooh, but she wasn't a Pidgeotto! She didn't _want_ to be one, she wanted to be herself. But asking... asking Silvia if this was so would make her look bad, almost crazy.

"Thunderbolt... Linoone can use that." Said the not-Pidgeotto rather anxiously.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

... And the Pidgeotto still thinks that she's not a Pidgeotto. "Nice to meet you, Arylett." Silvia replied. She wondered if she should shake hands with Arylett, the Pidgeotto-that-doesn't-think-that-she-is-a-Pidgeotto. After all, Pidgeotto have wings, and you can't exactly shake hands with wings. Maybe the Pidgeotto can use her feet, but that'd be weird. Silvia thought better of it and decided not to shake hands. 

"Ah, Thunderbolt. Thanks." Silvia mentally slapped herself. How could she have forgotten that? Yet... Silvia still has no idea how to use attacks. She decided to give up for now. After all, it's not like she's going to need to use it anytime soon. Plus, Linoones can, according to the Pokedex, run at 60 miles per hour. Which should be fast enough to get away from whatever that's attacking her. If anyone attacks her. 

Silvia decided to chat with the Pidgeotto, since there really isn't much else to do. "So, Arylett. What do you think of this? I mean, I think this is all a dream, because there's no way I can suddenly turn into a Pokemon and be teleported to this remote place. And you are probably part of my subconsciouse mind or something." Silvia paused for a while. If Arylett _is_ actually her subconscious, then why is she talking to her? 

"And, supposively, everyone here was a human before they suddenly turned into a Pokemon and ended up here. Or that's just my assumption, because everyone is panicking about that fact that they are Pokemon. This might be my subconscious mind trying to make sense of this situation and make me feel at ease because I'm also a Pokemon." Silvia said, getting more excited, "So to get out of this place, all we have to do is wake up!" 

"And by the way, I have no idea what I'm talking about either." Silvia added.


----------



## Flareth

Jax sighed, putting away her ocarnia.

"I hate this! I'm a brown, skulled freak!" she bawled.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

...Well, that answers that question. Arylett thought that Silvia was a bit... _strange_. Just a lot bit though, just a lot bit. 

How was she going to break this to her? Maybe she shouldn't say it... It wouldn't be a good idea, would it? To tell her that she really doubted that this was a dream. The thought of her being part of a Linoone's subconscious mind though freaked her out... Was she actually a real person? What if she didn't exist at all? 

Nonsense, nonsense. Of course she existed. 

"I don't think... this is a dream." She mumbled, looking down at the ground. Arylett could see her feathery chest. It was clearly mocking her, because she was not a-

Oh, this was stupid. She was a Pidgeotto. Was, was, _was_.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia blinked. Of course, it might not be a dream! She never thought of that! 

"You have a good point, there, Arylett." Silvia stated, "Yet you don't have any proof. Maybe I should pinch myself or something." 

Hm. Pinching herself seems like a good idea. Silvia decided that she really needs to think things through before doing things. But first she has to figure out how to pinch herself with her Linoone claws. 

After trying for a while Silvia decided that pinching is not the answer. She decided to hit herself on the head instead. 

"....... Ow." 

Ok, so that hurt. Which proves Arylett's point. Silvia decided to take a while to process this information. There are some facts: First, she's a Linoone. And she was a human before. Second, she's in the middle of what seems like nowhere, with some other Pokemon who may or may not be humans before. Finally, this is not a dream. 

".... Oh bother." Silvia was speechless. She didn't quite know how to process this. She is, or was, just a normal human girl trying to do her homework. Then, poof, there she is, a Pokemon, with Arylett the Pidgeotto who also turned into a Pokemon but seems to be in denial. Either this is too good to be true, or she's in big, big, trouble.


----------



## Darksong

"Anyone want to come with me to find him?" Sora asked.


----------



## Flareon-Chan

(Can somebody like, come see and or meet my charries? o.o;)


----------



## Mad MOAI

((Come down to the lake. That's where we all are.))

"We'll help."

Kabuto was about to protest, but Shiela glared at him. "My hardhead's bigger than yours," she warned, and turned to Sora. "I wanna find the Hitmonlee. I wonder if he's doing alright..."

"Of course he's alright, he's a--"

"A you-know-what," Shiela cut in. Kabuto was silent.


----------



## Darksong

((I will. And by the way, I finally figured out the human years thing, so be sure to check the revised ages of my characters))
"I'll start looking," Sora said quickly, and took off. She didn't fly high, because otherwise she couldn't see him.
After about thirty seconds of flying, Sora found a Flareon, an Eevee, and an Umbreon. "Hi! Who are you?" she asked.


----------



## Flareon-Chan

"Yeow!" Yiku woke up to find Kyo at her backside poking her with... something... "Kyo!" Then she heard a voice. Looking up, she saw... A TALKING POKEMON?! "Oh my... You TALK?!"

"You talk too retard..." Kyo replied to her.

"I wasn't talking to you!" Yuki snapped.

"Ah what?!" Shigure randomly yelled and shot up. "Oh... a dream?... Oh... Hello there..." He said to Sora.


----------



## Darksong

"I'm Sora," Sora said. "What are your names?"


----------



## Flareon-Chan

"Ch... The name's Kyo. And I'm the coo-" Kyo started. 

Yuki kicked him. "Kyo, that's all. Kyo! Not the coolest anything... maybe the most annoying... Anyways, I'm Yuki. Good to meet you!" Yuki smiled at Sora. "Cool name!"

"Ah! I thought I was still dreaming! She TALKS!!!" Shigure fainted.

"Well... he isn't living up to his calm reputation... The one that just fainted is called Shigure. He's the eldest of us, but... isn't acting it right now..." YUki said.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Yes bother..." She folded up her wings, freaking out slightly. They were _wings_. 

But now she began to think... were there others like her? Originally human? She... all she did was take a nap. One stupid nap. And next time she woke up, she was here in the middle of God-knows-where.

Perhaps it wasn't perminant though... maybe it would wear off. Her mind was just numb in shock... yeah, that was it. This wasn't going to be forever. Next time she went to sleep, she would wake up and be back in her room. That was it, that was the ticket. And if not... well, maybe the next day? It just _had_ to wear off though. It just _had_ to. Whatever it was that she had.

"I am a Pidgeotto... I am... What's... what am I going to... do?" Sputtered the confused Pidgeotto.


----------



## Darksong

"I'm currently looking for a lost friend. He's a Lucario with a different appearance. Trust me. You'll know him when you see him."
 Sora's voice gained a hint of loneliness in it. "Can you help me find him?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Kialani wandered aimlessly through the forest, hoping that he would end up somewhere with answers.

_Who knows how far this forest stretches on... maybe I'll find something here with answers._

But as the Garchomp continued, he began to think that it was more and more wishfull thinking.

The trees seemd to go on for miles and miles.

_Tunneling's no good either; even with my eye, I don't know where I'm going unless I had a predetermiend destination. That, as much I've learned after I nearly got a concussion earlier._


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia was in shock for a while, but she quickly recovered. Either way, she's alive, and she's a Pokemon. Which is totally awesome, although horrible at the same time. What is she going to do about her homework? It's due the next day! Silvia mentally slapped herself again. Why is she worrying about her homework all of a sudden?

She should figure out what she should do now. Yes, she should. And try to figure out how to turn back to a human. Although she'll have to finish her homework then...

"I say we go find something to eat. And..." A thought suddenly struck Silvia. "You're a Pidgeotto, right? Does that mean you can fly?"


----------



## Flareon-Chan

"No w-" Kyo started.

Yuki kicked him again. "Yes! We all will! I just need to wake up Shi..." (Shi is his nickname. *shot*)

Kyo put water in a leaf from the same tree Yuki had been hitting her head on. He poured it on Shigure.

"Ah! What the-" Shigure shot up. "That's not how you're supposed to revive a fainted man!"

"Yeah, fainted. More like napping kid..." Kyo replied.

"What?! I'm older than you, and mom left me in charge! When she finds out-"

"Mom's not here dork..."

"Oh shut it you two!" Yuki snapped. "Sorry Sora. This family has a lot of troubles..." She had a sweat drop on her head.


----------



## Darksong

"Fine with me. As long as we find him..." she sighed. "Thanks." 
Just as she said that, something flew in front of Sora's face. It was shiny and star-shaped, and was stuck to a tree by one point. "Is this...
"Yes..."
Just then a Pokémon emerged from the bushes. "Who are you?"
Sora turned her head to look at the newcomer. Her eyes shone and her heart began to beat faster.
It was the Lucario.
She ran over to him, embracing him. "Thanks for coming back," she whispered, shedding tears of joy. Her head almost went up to his chest spike.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"F-fly...?" It struck her all of a sudden. She... she could fly? Maybe... maybe this would be worth it after all. Flying, that was what she was thinking about right as she slipped into the clutches of sleep... With wings, with grace through the skies. 

But something made her flying, dreaming mind sink right back down to earth.

She didn't know how. 

Sure, it _looked_ easy enough. But how exactly did one go about flying? Just wing flapping? She had a feeling there was more to it than that. The shock and numbness still continued to linger, it just... her, _flying_! Ha!

"Well... I don't know... I could try. But I'm not too... used to this form."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Wait up!"
Kabuto dashed after Sora.

"Kabuto...!"
Shiela followed. The Raichu was hugging an odd-looking Lucario.
"Okay, so where's the Hitmonlee...? Why does that Lucario look so familiar...?"


----------



## o_O

As Nub-Nub and Tastebuds kept walking, the trees seemed to never end. 
"I'm getting tired..." said Nub-Nub. "Shuffling can only get you so far..."
"I know." Tastebuds replied. "I'm getting a bit weary too. Just a bit further, and we can rest."
As they walked just a bit more, all they could see was more and more green. However, they saw a speck of blue in front of them.
"Hey," whispered Tastebuds. "You think that's a Pokemon?"
"I dunno. Let's go find out," quietly replied Nub-Nub. They went forth and saw that it was a Garchomp. As soon as Nub-Nub saw that there was a stranger, he hid behind Tastebuds.
"Um... Excuse me." Tastebuds tapped the Garchomp's back. "I'm Tastebuds the Lickilicky. I was wondering if you were a human before."


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia sighed. It to be expected, that Arylett didn't know how to fly. Silvia herself doesn't know how to use any Pokemon attacks, either. 

"Well, I guess you can start by flapping your wings or something." Silvia started, trying to remember things from her science class, "To create lift, you have to flap down really fast with your feathers closed. And when you move your wings up, you have to open the feathers. And I think there are these feathers at your wingtip that you can move to adjust your balance. And you move your tail to turn." She sighed again. "But that's all text-book talk. It might not work, since non of us are birds..." 

Silvia thought for a while, looking at the other Pokemon. "Maybe we can ask, like, them or something. Because they seem to know how to use attacks, and maybe you can learn to use Fly."


----------



## Flareth

Deax started licking herself subconciously.

"Darn! I hate being a Houndoom!" she said, spitting out some fur.


----------



## Darksong

(:3)
The Lucario shifted away. He pointed to the sun.
"I knew it," Sora sighed. "Your name is Solar, isn't it?"
He looked unsure, and was about to say no when he nodded. _No use trying to alert the others yet. But what is _with_ this kid?_
"Thanks for coming back," she said again, and whispered something in his ear.
_No wonder,_ Solar thought before running off. 
Sora soared behind him. _This feels wonderful..._ she felt so lighthearted... but why did she remember this sensation? She thought she had it once before....
Then something suddenly came to her. Yes, it was just like that lonely, depressed emotion, except... happy. Sora still felt like she would cry, but out of joy and not sadness. Maybe he would lead her to the rest as well, but her mind was only focused on something else.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylett gazed blankly at her for several seconds, not even faintly understanding a word that had come out of her mouth after "either."

"Errrm... okay..." Was really all she could think of without showing off her obvious ignorance. She was never quite good with science or physics.

"Am I the only bird...?" Irk... she was calling herself a _bird_. The whole thing still felt quite weird. She wasn't sure if she would ever get used to any of this.

The Pidgeotto inclined her head in the direction of the others... So this had happened to them too, had it? They were all humans, now Pokémon... Hmm... there must have been something that caused this. Something they had in common... maybe. She began to ponder... It was rather odd. How could a handful of humans suddenly turn into Pokémon and end up on some island in the middle of nowhere...? And why did _they_ know how to use attacks? Perhaps, perhaps they had a better mastery of their forms...


----------



## Exo-Raikou

The moment Kialani felt a tap on the back, instinct kicked in. The garchomp whirled around and was about to slash the living dyalights out of whoeevr snuck up behind him when he realized that it was jsut a Lickillicky, followed by another poekmon that seemd behidn the big Normal-type. The Lickillicky was asking about him becoming a human.

"Perhaps," he said, "But why should you care?"


----------



## Mad MOAI

Shiela could barely keep up with Sora. Kabuto came running up behind her, nudging her to go faster.


----------



## Darksong

Sora, distracted, ignored the nudge. She almost bumped into Solar when he stopped.
"What's happening?" she asked, looking up at him. She looked straight forward, where he was looking.
Or maybe he wasn't just looking forward.
"This way," he said suddenly, grabbing Sora's paw and pulling her along.
"Where are we going?"
"Someone's following us."
(And it's not Kabuto or Shiela, by the way.)


----------



## Crazy Linoone

The Pidgeotto seemed to have no idea what Silvia was talking about. Silvia tried to rephrase her explanation. "Well, I guess you just have to flap your wings. And we can work out the rest from there." 

Silvia suddenly noticed that Arylett was probably the only bird-Pokemon around here. Although she do remember seeing some flying Pokemon, two, to be certain, before... 

"I'm pretty sure there are other flying Pokemon around, so don't worry. Although it's quite bothersome because it seems like everyone else has a better idea of what's happening than we do." Silvia concluded. "Maybe we should travel around a bit, just to see if there are others who actually know what's going on, our purpose, or the great question of life, the universe, and everything. Or something."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Ooooh." That was simple enough. It was as simple as she had previously thought it was. Though she felt a bit stupid for not getting it... she had read those textbooks, dammit. But she supposed that it was one thing to _read_ something, and a completely different thing to _understand_ it. 

They did... didn't they? The others seemed to know what was going on. Arylett figured something. "Maybe we should... just go talk to them? Although I do like that lidea about... traveling." Traveling, hmm... Well, she guessed there was nothing to be gained from just sitting there wondering what was going on. And besides, she needed something to get her mind off of the terrible shock she was still experiencing.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Someone's following us?"

Shiela and Kabuto followed the Lucario and Sora.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"Oh, good." Arylett wants to travel, which means that Silvia can follow her around. Silvia, although she probably won't admit it, has no sense of direction.

"Well, we can work everything out from there. There's only one problem I see..." Silvia said. "Where are we gonna go to?" 

Silvia thought for a moment there. There really isn't a place to go to... Maybe they can find out more about this if they have an idea of where they are.... That's it!

"I wanna see you fly! I mean, you can get such a good view up in the sky, and maybe we can figure out at least where we are." Silvia suddenly exclaimed, quite proud of her idea. "Although you still have no idea how to fly, do you..."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Well no... And I'm sort of... afraid of heights too..." She admitted shamefully. Though she wanted to see what it was like to fly, she was afraid, afraid of falling. That and she still wasn't quite sure how to lift off the ground. Maybe if she started off with a run, like aeroplanes do when they're going to lift off the ground... And then spread her wings and flapped them, she would fly?

But again... getting off the ground was one thing. Maintaining herself in the air was another, another completely scary thing she wasn't sure she wanted to attempt. 

Still, she wanted to try it. It seemed fascinating. Flying, now that was something she always wanted to do. And besides, how would they know were to travel if they didn't even know the layout of the island or where they were...

"...But maybe I could try... Wouldn't hurt to try, would it...?"


----------



## Crazy Linoone

_The Pidgeotto is afraid of heights? That's quite strange..._ Silvia thought to herself. She had never heard of a flying Pokemon afraid of heights. But then of course, she had never heard of people suddenly turning into Pokemon and turn up in the middle of nowhere. 

"Well, I suppose not. After all, as long as you stay close to the ground, it shouldn't hurt that much if you fall. And you can always open your wings to slow you down." Silvia answered Arylett. "Just keep flapping your wings or something."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Okay... I'll start off at a run." She nodded, taking in a long deep breath. This... this was so exciting! And yet she was scared out of her wits all at the same time. Her heart began to pound vehemently within her chest again. 

She spread out her wings wide (they were still _her_ wings. It all seemed like some sort of blurry illusion, she couldn't believe she was going to try this) and began to run, stumbling a bit on her strange new legs. Running on them was definately odd, but it only took her a few moments to get used to these taloned things. Arylett ran far (it took her a bit of time to become accustomed to her feet nonetheless), nearly towards the water and began to flap her wings frantically. This was it...! It was either fly or fall into the water!

And she... she lifted off.

Was she flying? 

"I'm... I'm flying?!" Yes! She flew at a low altitude above the water, flapping her wings restlessly. It was... it felt so natural. So _good_. Though she definately lacked some grace in her movements (stumbling around in the air as she had on the ground with her feet), she was flying! The Pidgeotto flew a short distance across the ocean before she looked down...

...Uh-oh... she had gone pretty high. And a jolt of fear hit her.

How was she going to stop this thing?

She began to flap her wings insanely, trying to stay in the air. But this only seemed to be making things worse... She was getting tired.

Then they stopped flapping altogether.

And she went spiraling down, trying desperately to remain airborne... But her wings were just too damn tired. 

She spiraled across the water and crashed into the land with a soft _thump_.

"Uggghh..."


----------



## Darksong

Suddenly, Solar suddenly turned. Sora veered after him, hoping the other two were behind.
The clearing opened, and a large cliff stood in front of them.
"It's a dead end," Sora sighed.
Solar turned around, staring into the distance. A grim look was on his face. "We have no choice. We must fight."


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia watched in awe as the Pidgeotto ran forward and lifted off in the air. 

"Damn... That is awesome..." She whispered, watching Arylett slowly gaining height over the ocean. Then, Arylett began to fall. She gradually lost height and landed on the ground. Silvia ran after her. 

"Are you ok? Wasn't that awesome?"


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Fight?"

Shiela caught up with Solar and turned around. Kabuto rammed into a boulder but turned unharmed and stood next to Shiela. Solar was standing ahead of them.

"We're ready. Want us to take the defence part?"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"That's... urrgh... easy for you to say." She had an awful headache. Her first time flying had been a pleasant experience... Until she crashed into the ground humiliatingly. The Pidgeotto really hoped nobody else had seen that.

"My head... hurts like a bitch." Arylett lifted herself up using her wings back to her scaly feet. Some of her feathers seemed to have come off and were strewn across the ground. What a crash! And her wings... Well, the feathers certainly seemed a bit messed up. Ruffled, in fact. She flapped her wings meekly, they didn't feel broken, but they did feel quite tired.


----------



## Darksong

"Sure," Sora replied. "Why not?"
Rustling started up in the bushes, and something leaped out. It was blue and had a white belly, with a golden crest. Its dark blue wings were glowing silver as it aimed a Steel Wing at Solar.
 The Lucario just shook it off, jumping just before ramming into a boulder. He came dashing back at the penguin-like Pokémon standing in front with a Force Palm, slamming into the Pokémon's belly with an open hand. "Ge-... Force Palm!"


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Arylett seems to be alive, although cursing, so Silvia assumed that she was fine. 

"How was it? How was it? Was it fun?" Silvia asked, excited. After all, the Pidgeotto-that-was-a-human just _flew_. And flying is always an awesome experience. 

"And maybe you should try to, like, angle your wings a bit and slow down before you land." The Linoone decided to stop herself before she goes on one of her long rants. Arylett seems pretty tired, and would probably prefer to rest in silence than to listen to her yap about completely random things.


----------



## Darksong

"That Empoleon was angered. We entered its territory," Sora explained, then used Thunderbolt on it, almost singing it.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Alright..."

"Graaah!"

Shiela ran forward, bashing her head into the Empoleon. Kabuto did the same.

"Iron Head!" They shouted simultaneously.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"It was..." She thought of it... Minus the landing part, it was actually kind of... kind of cool. Not cool, _awesomenocity_. "Pure awesomenocity!" She exclaimed, feeling a rush just thinking of it. "I... _flew_. Wow." Arylett smiled a beaky smile, staring at her wings in astonishment and admiration. Maybe this wouldn't be so bad... 

Although her head still did hurt, and it felt the need to remind her with a sudden sharp pang. "Aah... I landed on my head..." She tried to rub her head with one of her ruffled wings, but that didn't seem to be doing much good. Then she folded both of them. 

The Pidgeotto had completely spaced out when Silvia started to talk about angling her wings. 

"Huh... what did you say? I'm sorry, I didn't quite... catch that. Can you... repeat yourself?"


----------



## o_O

"Well," said Tastebuds. "I've met some other Pokemon who were humans before. They were by the lake, you see. An odd winged Raichu said that we have basically no chance of turning back to humans. Care to explore the island and see if we can find some other Pokemon with us?"


----------



## Mewtwo

((I need caught up badly...?))


----------



## Mad MOAI

((Most of us are at the lake. Flareon-Chan's characters are near it, and Shiela, Kabuto, Sora and a Lucario named Solar are fighting an Empoleon next to a cliff.))


----------



## Darksong

Sora didn't know why she stood by most of the time. Mainly because she liked watching Solar's special abilites.

The Lucario put a hand to the ground, then used Comet Punch. "S- Comet Punch!" _Aarg! I have to get used to this!_ He facepalmed in his head.

The Empoleon, deterred, almost fell on the ground before lumbering away.

"Yay!" Sora said. She turned her head to Solar. "You were cool!"

Solar groaned inside his head before starting to dash away. "What a loser," he said to himself. "She only uses emotion to battle, and not actual strength."

Sora, hearing this, followed, muttering, "It's hard not to when you love someone."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Where are we going?"

Shiela and Kabuto followed Sora. "Do you even have an idea?"


----------



## Darksong

"A little, but it's unlikely. You could always ask Solar if he knows a Hitmonlee."


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"Much as I'd like to, I work alone," kailani said, "You see, I'm trying to figure out what happened in my past. That's different from what you're working towards. So, would you be so kind as to leave me alone?"


----------



## Crazy Linoone

The Pidgeotto had spaced out again. Silvia sighed. "I said that you should angle your wings a bit to create more air resistance when you land, so you wouldn't fall as hard." Silvia thought for a second, and decided to translate what she just said. Arylett doesn't seem to like science very much. "What I mean is that you should try to slow yourself down by angling your wings so you can catch more air." 

"....." Silvia realized that she is just making things more complicated. And that she really needs to learn when to shut up. "...Nevermind..."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylett felt as if she was sitting in science class again, her blurry headache plagued mind began to drift somewhere else as Silvia spoke. 

"Erm... what?" 

This was why they didn't let her take Physics. 

"I'm sorry... I'm just a little slow." And just as she said that, she felt her stomach rumble. Arylett had just now realized that she was hungry. All the shock of being turned into a Pokémon had made her forget that she hadn't eatten anything in quite a while. Her head began to feel a bit more faint... Maybe that's why she had that headache.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia decided that she should really try to stay away from anything related to science now. She's only confusing Arylett more than before. Then, Arylett's stomach rumbled. 

"We should go find something to eat, shouldn't we..." Silvia said, changing the subject. "Did you happen to see any place that look like there might be food around while flying?" Yes. Food seems like a good idea now. She could worry about traveling, using attacks, and homework later.

And just why was she keep on thinking about homework?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Erm..." Arylett looked nervously at Silvia. She was so busy trying to keep herself afloat that she wasn't really paying attention to anything below. And when she did... well, that's when she crashed. "No... sorry..."

Where could they get food? Weren't there some trees around or something, with fruit? But ick... unwashed fruit from trees, that would be unsanitary. Her stomach continued to growl, as though in protest to her thoughts of it. 

"...Do you think maybe there's... some trees or something with fruit around here?"


----------



## Mewtwo

Mysti walked around.The ground seemed to shrink. _Who know walking on all fours was so convenient!_ she thought. She walked untill she came to a body of water. _I didn't know there was a lake!_ She put her hand in to wash her face,but what she saw wasn't her hand.It was a paw.She looked in the lake and saw a Pokemon,to be excact,a black Vulpix. _Vulpixes can be black?_she thought._ Now is not the time to be wondering about that.I'm a Pokemon now,for Arceus's sake!_


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"Hmm..." So Arylett didn't see anything. That means they do have to travel randomly after all... Although some fruit does sound nice right now... 

"There are probably some food around here. I mean, there are trees, and when there are trees, there's usually some sort of fruit around, and --" Silvia cut herself off before she can launch into _another_ one of her rants. "We should go look for a fresh water source or something. That way, we can get both water and food, since water --" Nope, don't rant, don't rant... "I mean, we can go look for food near the water, and if all else fails, we can try to catch some fish or something." 

Then Silvia found a problem with her plan. "So... Do you know if there's any lakes or rivers around here?"


----------



## kunikida.

Since Kelli was completly lost, she decided to hunt around for food and people. She eventually found some fruit, and took a break near a beautiful lake. She noticed that there were a lot of Pokemon near this certain lake. _What's goin' on around here? Did I miss somethin' that could've helped me? Thanks a lot Vysi and Zaria! Man, I miss them..._ She saw a black Vulpix who seemed shocked. "Hi, there! Let me see. You're thinking about how you became a Pokemon as well, right?" Kelli was somehow not nervous at all to talk to this Vulpix, when she usally would've shyed away.


----------



## Flareth

Jax tapped her bone.

"Where should we go, Zora?" Jax asked.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Umm..." Wow, Silvia sure did know a lot. Arylett realized that she wasn't being remotely helpful, just standing around and sputtering and getting confused the moment someone spoke more than three sentences at a time to her. In fact, she felt pretty incompetant... These things hadn't even occured to her. But why did she keep stopping in the middle of her sentences...? It was a bit strange, but the Pidgeotto decided not to pursue it.

"No again... I'm sorry, I wish I could... be more helpful."


----------



## Mewtwo

"How did you know?Were you turned into a Pokemon too?" she asked.


----------



## Darksong

"Solar!" Sora called. "Do you know a Hitmonlee?"
 He nodded, stopping and pointing east momentarily. Then he continued, with Sora close behind.


----------



## Flareon-Chan

"Hm?" Yuki turned her head. A black Vulpix. She started running toward it curiously. Kyo and Shigure followed her, not wanting their younger sister in any danger what so ever. Yuki stopped and Kyo bumped into her, followed by a _*thump*_ from Shigure. He had knocked Yuki into the Vulpix. "Ahh! Sorry sir... uh ma'am... uh... Ack! I'm just really sorry! My brother's are Idiots an-"

"What?!" The boys yelled.

"... Eh... are you mad?" Yuki asked politely.


----------



## Mad MOAI

((By the way, Flareon-Chan, I posted in the Zari Island Chatroom/etc.

Just so ya know. :D))

"There are a bunch of Hitmonlee around here. How do we know that one's it?"

Shiela and Kabuto followed Solar. "I'm more comfortable with friends," said Kabuto, motioning toward Sora.


----------



## Darksong

"I don't know," Sora replied, "But like Solar, he must be different. 
"I'm actually not quite sure that Hitmonlee are that common. There can't be that many."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Are you sure?"

Nonetheless, Shiela and Kabuto headed east. They heard noises like something hitting a stump not too far away. When they neared, they could see it through the trees. A Hitmonlee with orange legs.

"Is that you, Seki?" asked Shiela.

The Hitmonlee stopped kicking the tree and turned its gaze toward the Bastiodon.
"Seki!"
Shiela ran up to him and looked up.

_Oh, great,_ Seki thought. _Guess I should just do what I should._

Kabuto caught up, but bashed into a tree and felled it while landing on his back.

"That one's Kabuto."

Seki seemed to react to the name, but not much.

"Glad to see you, Seki."

He turned around when a rustle came in the bushes.

"Let us go."

He suddenly ran in a random direction.

"Seki! Wait!"

The Hitmonlee slowed down. "It is an enemy," he said. "And we are not its allies."


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zora glanced up stupfiedly.
"What...?" she asked dully.
"Well Jax, I think we should just stay here until we find out what this place is." Windfall suggested.
"Seriously guys. Does ANYONE know what's on my back?" Darkness asked, still trying to reach back where the wings were and failing.


----------



## Flareth

"Wings." Jax said, "Definitely wings."


----------



## o_O

"Alright then. Let's move along." Tastebuds walked away with Nub-Nub, and ventured on forth.


----------



## Mewtwo

"Hi.I'm Mysti!" she said,liking talking to other Pokemon."I'm a human!Or,at least,I was..."


----------



## o_O

Tastebuds and Nub-Nub finally stopped when they were extremely tired. They stopped next to a few bushes, which had some berries on them. 
"Hey, can't we eat these?" Nub-Nub said. "We're Pokemon now and forever, so we might as well get used to eating Pokemon food."
"Good point. But they better taste good..." exclaimed Tastebuds. 
The two sat next to each other, Tastebuds using his long tongue and reaching around, grabbing the berries, as Nub-Nub jumped up to knock the berries down and eating what was on the ground. 
"Hey, these aren't half bad!" said Tastebuds.
"No, they taste kinda like apples actually!" replied Nub-Nub.
After eating happily for a while, they rested. Suddenly, the two both saw a figure coming out of the shadows. It seemed to be shaped like a dog-like figure with a huge mohawk-ish thing coming out of its head.
"Wh... What is that?" whispered Tastebuds.
"I don't know..." worriedly replied Nub-Nub.
All of a sudden, the figure stepped out. It was a Manectric, and it suddenly used Thunderbolt on both the Swinub and the Lickilicky. 
"OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!" they both screamed, so loudly that people miles away could hear.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Kailani continued to explore the forest when he heard a loud scream echo through the trees.

"Now what could that be about?" he muttered, breaking into a run.

So focused was the garchomp on finding the noise that he never considered where he was going, or rather what he was going into.

So of course he was surprised when he slammed into a tree, and collapsed on the ground, unconciosus.

_....

Where... where am I?_


----------



## kunikida.

"Well, Mysti, I was turned into a Pokemon too. But somehow I got these weird mind reading powers, so I can see what anyone is thinking at anytime. It could become useful in big battles and all that, so I don't mind it much at all." Kelli explained to the black Vulpix. She was still concerned about were her sisters, though. "Um, Mysti? Can you tell me i you've seen a purple Umbreon and a white and pink Vulpix? They're my older sisters who got turned into Pokemon, too. I left them, because they couldn't stop fighting, but now I'm worried and I miss them." Kelli said, a bit hopeful, and not at the same time, wondering if Mysti, a black Vulpix, who somehow reminded her of Vysi in a way other than the Pokemon species, actually saw her two big sisters. She stared intensly at the Vulpix with hopeful, yet sad eyes.


----------



## Flareon-Chan

"Oh. We know how you feel!" Yuki replied. "We're humans too." She smiled. "I like your color. "Ow!"

Kyo had thumped her on the head. "KYO!" She screamed. Kyo was laughing. Sigure had taken a seat next to Yuki. "Anyways... I'm Yuki!" 

"And I'm Shigure," Shigure said. "The eldest of us siblings."

"And I'm the awes-" Kyo started.

"He's Kyo and he's not awesome at ALL," Yuki said. Shigure nodded in agreement. Kyo just thumped her head again.


----------



## Mewtwo

"No,I haven't. In fact, you're the first Pokemon I've seen since being transformed!" she said. "But I'll keep an eye out for them!"


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia shrugged. "I guess we'll just have to pick a random direction to go to then." She is getting quite bored just standing around and doing nothing. Plus, there really is nothing to do than travel around and explore... And maybe they can find out how they suddenly turned into Pokemon. 

"Alright, Arylett. Pick a direction. Any direction."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Uhhhh.... uhhhh..." Come on! Why was she making this so complicated? It was just a random pick, just a random pick... But what if she picked the wrong way? Now that Arylett thought of it... well, who knew WHAT could be in this place. What if there were beasts? Beasts of air? Beasts of sea? Beasts that would come out and eat them? And since they were Pokémon (she still couldn't believe it! She was a Pokémon!) who didn't quite know how to use attacks yet... easy targets!

"That way." She pointed west with her ruffled wing. Well whatever manner of beasts waited for them, they would just have to see. _No use worrying about what hadn't happened yet._ Arylett thought, trying to soothe her slightly anxious and numb mind.


----------



## kunikida.

"Oh, well. Thanks anyway!" Kelli said, a bit disapointed, but had a feeling she hadn't seen them anyway, so she wasn't too down. "Hey, are you hungry? I still have some fruit left from were I picked some. Don't ask how I did that with paws. Took me very long." Kelli looked around and thought that the Linoone and Pidgeotto seemed hungry. "How do I know that? Ah, well. Mysti, come on! Let's go talk to those two before they leave!" Kelli pulled the pulled the black Vulpix with her and headed for the 2 Pokemon.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

_So... that's it, then?

Yes, eveything is going smoothly. We can begin it within no time.

Good, good. Now are you_ sure _that there's nobody important there?

Positive, Sir. Nobody that will cause an uproar anywhere.

Good. Proceed ahead then._

Kailani awoke with a start as those words ended.

_What was that all about?_


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"Well, that way it is!" Silvia called, and began walking to where Arylett was pointing to. She had no idea where they're going, and wasn't really caring, either. Anything would be better than sitting there on their butts waiting for things to happen.

Maybe besides dying. 

To think of it, Silvia hadn't really thought of that yet. She had been too overwhelmed by, well, everything to actually think about the possibility of dying. Silvia dismissed that thought quickly. Everything will work out in the end, and everyone is going to die anyway, no? So it's definitely better to go and figure things out and maybe have some fun before she dies from whatever reason. 

So, west it is!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylett followed Silivia and realized one thing.

...Walking with these feet was not very easy. She felt oddly unbalanced, stumbling after the Linoone. No wonder Pidgeotto had to fly. On the ground, she waddled ungracefully about, nearly falling several times.

It just didn't feel as comfortable... or as _natural_ as flying had been. She sighed, supposing that was what she would have to deal with, what with being a bird-like. 

"Slow down...! I can't go that fast..."


----------



## Elfin

Ki listened to the other Pokemon talk. He spoke softly to nobody in particular.
"What is a human?"


----------



## Mad MOAI

"This way."

Seki veered off into the woods. Shiela and Kabuto followed.

Then, a wolf-like Pokemon pounced out of the shadows and snarled at the Bastiodon.

Seki ran up and kicked it in the side before landing on the ground. Both Shiela and Kabuto ran at it, but they didn't notice their heads glowing. After bashing into the Mightyena, they felt a bit dizzy from the impact.


----------



## Darksong

Solar disappeared after dashing behind a boulder. Sora followed him, but soon found herself falling.
 After about a second or two, she landed on a dirt floor. "Is this where you live?"
Solar nodded. "My town was destroyed a while ago. I was forced to leave and found that this was a good place."
 Sora smiled, but her eyes were clouded by sympathy. "It's a nice home that's hard to get to." She looked up, noticing that she hadn't actually fallen that far.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Later...

"So, Seki... where do you live nowadays?"

"I lived in a place.... a large one. I was nearly never bored. But it was destroyed, now I live out here."

"Just in the forest?"

The Hitmonlee nodded.

"That's cool.

((This is Shiela speaking.))


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia realized that walking on your hind legs when you're a Linoone is not the best way to travel. It's quite hard to balance, and her forelegs that used to be her arms feel funny just hanging in the air. Although it does feel weird to walk on all fours... Then she realized that Arylett was having the same problems. What should she do? It's not like she can.... Oh right. 

"Why don't you practice flying?" Silvia suggested, in a stroke of genius, "You can probably fly faster than you walk, and you can see further away and warn me of any dangers or food source. And I guess I'll try running on all fours or something. I mean, Linoones are supposed to be able to run at 60 miles per hour after all... And maybe we can get to places faster that way."


----------



## o_O

Seeing the Manectric, Tastebuds and Nub-Nub ran like crazy. They kept running until they were out of the woods, and they appeared on the other side of where they came in. Both Pokemon looked back. The Manectric seemed to be gone. Staring forward, Tastebuds saw a huge, castle-looking thing. It was basically in the middle of nowhere, about half a mile in front of them.
"Wha-What is that thing?" the Lickilicky said in awe.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"I'm not sure if I want to try that again... My arms- um, I mean wings still hurt." Arms. They still felt sort of like arms, actually...

The crashing mainly was what she was afraid of. But maybe if she just didn't look down this time... maybe. That was what messed her up, looking down and freaking out. Perhaps if she tried to maintain a very low hover above the ground... 

It couldn't be any worse than walking, which she had begun to hate, due to the sheer effort it was taking. And flying felt good, it felt _natural_.

"Well... I guess I should get a little practice. But the feathers on my ar- wings are messed up, so wouldn't that mess up the physics... or whatever?" 

...But somehow, she knew immediately what to do. It was like some bizarre inspiration had striken her. She stuck her beak in her wing feathers and began to preen them, smoothing out any rogue feathers. It was something odd, that she just felt she _had_ to do. And she did so very obsessively, losing herself in this activity.

"What... what was that?" Arylett was quite startled. Why and how did she know how do to that?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia dropped down to all fours and started walking. It was strange, walking on all fours. Yet it felt _natural_ somehow... Like she was supposed to be walking on all fours. And then of course, she _was_ a Linoone, and Linoones do walk on all fours. Maybe it has to do with her arm and leg length, and how her bones are structured... 

Then Arylett said something about the physics of flying. Silvia stopped and turned around, breaking out of her thoughts. "...What did you say?" Silvia asked, but the Pidgeotto suddenly started to preen her messed up feathers, and seemed to not have heard her. 

"......." Silvia watched in fascination as Arylett lined up her ruffled feathers with her beak. Silvia can never figure out how birds did that, lining up their feathers by smoothing them with their beak. Yet Arylett seemed to have no idea what she was doing. 

"It's called preening," Silvia explained, "Birds do that to line up the barbs, which are tiny hooks that keep the feather together, so the feather will be smoother and better for flight." And, as usual, Silvia decided to stop herself before she can go on a long rant about birds and feathers. She went straight to the point. "It's probably an instinct, since preening can remove parasites, keep the feathers in good aerodynamic condition, and waterproof them. Birds have this gland..." Crap, she's ranting again. She better finish this sentence then shut up. "...called the uropygial, or preen gland, that produces natural oils used for preening." And, yes, she should really shut up now, Silvia decided.


----------



## Mewtwo

Mysti took a drink from the lake.It was cool and refreshing.She would have to get used to this somehow,walking on all fours.And what attacks could she use?


----------



## kunikida.

"Okay, you're thinking about what attacks you're able to use, right? But, if you want me stop reading your mind, I will. Promise."Kelli said, talking to the Vulpix, who she's probably gonig to choose to stick around with until she finds her siters, and then she'll still probably stay. Kelli had stopped the chase on the Linoone and Pidgeotto seeing as it was pointless to follow a fast-moving group of 2. "So, what do ya want to do now?"


----------



## Flareth

Deax stretched, in a dog-like manner. She stifled a yawn.


----------



## o_O

As Tastebuds and Nub-Nub slowly approached the tower, they started hearing eerie voices. _Turn back..._ they said. _This place is haunted._


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Kailani began to walk hesitantly through the woods, not knnowing the significnae of his "vision"

_Whatever it means, I get the feeling that it's a key to my past,_ he thought, _the only questions now are the who, the what, the where, the when... and the why.

Basically, Not one question ahs been answered. Terrific_

the garchomp then heard voices coming from behind a bush he was nearby, and he quickly burrowed udnerground to keep them from noticing him.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Tsuki yawned loudly, it was pretty loud for everyone to hear.

Miku and Kat heard the yawn. "Was that a yawn?"


----------



## o_O

Tastebuds and Nub-Nub carefully approached the door. "Well," Tastebuds said. "Let's go in! We're Pokemon now, so we should have some adventures."
"IN THIS SPOOKY CASTLE?!?!?" Nub-Nub replied loudly.
_QUIET!_ the voice suddenly shouted. Nub-Nub hid behind Tastebuds. Tastebuds didn't even move, as if he wasn't scared.
"C'Mon," the Lickilicky said. "What can go wrong?"
"Hmm... Let's see. WE COULD DIE!" the Swinub answered with sarcasm.
"We DO have attacks now," Tastebuds answered. "We can protect ourselves."
_Hmm... He does have a point,_ pondered Nub-Nub. _I mean, Ice Beam hasn't failed me yet._ "OK, fine. I'll go in." Nub-Nub said, unsureness in his voice.
"ALRIGHT!" Lickilicky replied. "Now we're off on our first actual Pokemon adventure!" That being said, Lickilicky went to the door of the mysterious castle closely. As he was about to open it, the door suddenly opened itself.
"WHA?!?!?" cried Tastebuds and Nub-Nub in disbelief. 
_Come in, strangers. I have been awaiting you..._ the voice said again from the castle.
"I'm scared...." Nub-Nub whined.
"You know, I kinda am too..." said Tastebuds. "But I'm still going to go in."
"Fine... I will too..." Nub-Nub said, shrudder in his voice. 
_Good choice._ said the voice. 
"YOU CAN HEAR US?" Nub-Nub suddenly shouted.
_Yeah._ said the voice. _Now just go in. Don't be shy._ Reluctantly, the 2 friends stepped in carefully. As they went in completely, the door close. Both were really afraid now, even Tastebuds. Suddenly, a purple-ish gas started to form shape from inside the shadows.
_Thank you for coming._ said the voice. And the sound was coming from the the gas.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

(Fast moving? Well actually, they're moving pretty slowly...) 

"So basically, it's like combing your hair, if you were a person. Except it's not hair..." Well, she had sort of grasped that one! At least it wasn't about physics, now that would've confused her beyond understanding. Silvia sure did talk about complicated stuff a lot though... it was like she had swallowed a text book or something. 

She wondered what other instincts she now had... Wondered in both awe and fear. What if they made her do even more embarassing things than that? She had already felt sort of abashed, doing something clearly unhuman that she had no control over... And what about Silvia, did she have any Linoone instincts? Arylett decided to put this matter to the back of her mind for the time being. She would think about it tommorow. But she really hoped that she wouldn't have to think about it tommorow, that tommorow she would have been human again already.

"I guess since that's... taken care of.... I should try to practice flying?" The Pidgeotto looked at the Linoone and then added the question that had been burning in her mind... "One thing though... do you feel... feel any weird instinct things too?"


----------



## Mewtwo

"Yes,quite frankly,I _would_ like you to quit reading my mind!" said Mysti."At least out loud.But don't answer any questions before they fully come out of my mouth!Say,I like friends!Can I go with you?"


----------



## Darksong

Sora flew out of the hole. "I'll be back!"
Solar waved to her as she exited. 
Sora thought, _Now's the time to go back to the others about why I became a Pokemon. There's nothing wrong with being a Raichu, but there wasn't anything wrong with being a human either._ She looked back at the boulder that guarded Solar's home. _But if I do become human again, I won't be able to see Solar like this anymore._


----------



## kunikida.

"Okay, okay! I'll stop reading it out loud!" Kelli said in a playful manner. "And sure, doesn't bother me. I could use some company around here, and you seem perfect for the role. now thatwe have a travel group of, well...us, where do ya' wanna go?" Kelli said, hoping that wherever the Vulpix decides to go, there was a surprise or adventure around the corner. "With all that's happened, I'm pretty sure there will be." She spoke out loud unknowingly.


----------



## Flareon-Chan

"Hey, you where a human right?" Yuki asked the black Vulpix. "Do you remeber how it happened?"


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Miku and Kat kept on running until they both tripped on a rock and fell into a lake. They both got up. "I hate when that happens."


----------



## Mewtwo

Vulpix heard a splash,and looked over. She saw two Pokemon. "Hi!" she said.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

"Hi." Kat said. Miku looked at her sister.


----------



## kunikida.

Kelli had noticed Mysti had looked away and was talking to two Espeon. She decided to come over and say hello to them as well. "Hiya, there!" Somehow, she isn't shy to anyone on this island, where normally she would've stuck to her sisters and nobody else. But, she didn't want to start being shy now, so she would just speak to as many people as possible. Plus, she had a good feeling about these two.


----------



## Darksong

((Is anyone in the place where Sora woke up? At that little pond, not the big lake?))


----------



## Exo-Raikou

((I could maneuver myslef near it. kailani _is_ underground at the current moment.))


----------



## Hikari Nijino

"Hi!" Miku said oddly to Kelli. Kat looked at her sister. "That's how she greets people."


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"Yup, exactly." Silvia decided that she should really, really, really keep her mouth shut. Or at least think things through and sum them up before she start talking. But the Pidgeotto had summed up her thoughts pretty well. She should learn how to do that... And then Arylett mentioned something about weird instincts...

"Weird instincts?" Now that Arylett said it out loud, Silvia realized that she, too, may have a few weird instincts that comes with being a Linoone. Thinking, Silvia fiddled with a long rope that she was holding.

Wait a second. Since when was she holding a rope? Silvia clearly remembered that she wasn't holding anything when she first arrived here. Maybe she picked it up when she was walking or something... That's it! Pick-up! The ability that Linoones have that allow them to pick up random items! Silvia examined the rope carefully. "I think I may be able to pick up random things. Like a Linoone should, you know. And I think I just found an Escape Rope."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Oh wow..." Arylett was a bit jealous. Now that, that was really cool. I mean, how wouldn't picking up random items be useful? Well, all right, maybe if one picked up a Toxic Orb or something... That wouldn't be a good idea. 

But still, what abilty did Pidgeotto have that were useful...? She... she didn't really know much about them now that she thought about it. And she was one. Why couldn't she hold important information within her mind...? It always slipped, like liquid in cupped hands.

"Do you... do you know what ability Pidgeotto have?"


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"Wellllll.... Pidgeottos can fly. Which is totally awesome and it's something that I would love to do, but I can't..." Silvia thought for a while. What abilities do Pidgeottos have again? 

"Keen Eyes or Tangled Feet." The Linoone said, suddenly. "Keen Eyes prevents your accuracy from being lowered, and Tangled Feet raises your evasiveness when you're confused. Both are pretty cool, actually." She fiddled with her rope some more. "Now where should I put this... I don't remember where I placed it before... I don't remember picking it up at all."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The flying part was still a little... iffy. She liked it, but she was still very much afraid of heights. Arylett's mixed feelings about flying, they made her quite uneasy about the whole thing.

"Umm, so which one do I have? Is there a way to check?" That she could understand, or at least easier than the wing physics. She was just glad Silvia hadn't gone into a rant about that again... Most likely, she would've got into that spacey land again... the land where everything made sense when things in the outside world didn't.

"Just put it down... anywhere..."


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"Ummm... I guess we'll only know your ability if we got into a battle or something. Unless you want me to use Sand Attack on you... It's not like I know how to use attacks anyway." Silvia sighed to herself. Being a Pokemon sure is hard -- especially when you don't know how to use attacks. 

Silvia fiddled with the rope some more. "But I can't just place it around anywhere! We might need it or something! And I might pick it up again!"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Well, what's so hard about... that? All you have to do is... kick some sand in my eyes. Couldn't you do that if you were... still a person? And if this Keen Eye thing kicks in... I'll still be able to... see, I think?" Although the idea of sand being kicked in her eyes, well, it wasn't something she liked that much.

"Maybe you should... just hold it then..."


----------



## o_O

The figure stepped out of the shadows. It was actually a Gastly! 
"Welcome," said the Gastly. "My name is Spoo. I've been in this castle for so long. I don't know how I've even gotten in here. Do you want to come with me and play?"
Frightened, Tastebuds and Nub-Nub didn't want to displease the Spoo, so they both nodded in agreement.
"Good..." said Spoo. "I think you will find this tour _quite_ pleasing..." On that note, Spoo started hovering down a hallway.
"W-what should we d-do?" whispered Nub-Nub to Tastebuds. "I-I'm s-scared!"
"We should just follow him, I think," Tastebuds quietly whispered back. "We don't want to make him angry or anything like that." They both carefully and cautiously followed Spoo down the empty hallway, not know where they were headed.


----------



## kunikida.

"Hiya, there! Hey, you two wanna join us?" Kelli just jumped in and asked. She wanted to have more Pokemon join her, so she would feel safer without her sisters. "I don't think I'll see them again." She went from happy to down and sad.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Kelli! Kelli! kell- Oh, it's useless. We'll never find her." Vysi recived a slap to the head. "Ow! What's your problem?!" "Don't say that. Kelli will show up. I'm sure she will. Eventually." The sisters' search led them to a small pond. "Oh, it's so quiet! I love it here! hey, isn't that the raichu we saw before?" Vysi distintcly rembered a Raichu with Beautifly wings._ Man, I wish I had those. But this time I'm talking to her._ "Hi! The name's Vysi! Who're you?" "Vysi! Shut it! Sorry. I'm Zaria, and this is my little sister, Vysi. The ditz." Vysi just stuck out her tounge and Zaryia. She glared. "Yipes!"


----------



## Flareth

Deax collasped and fell asleep.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

"Sure!" they both replied.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Tsuki ran to a lake with two Espeons. "Hi."

Miku and Kat looked at the Leafeon. "Hello."


----------



## Mad MOAI

((Great....))

Shiela and Kabuto went back to the lake. "We're back."

Shiela sighed. "I wish we were in Japan."


----------



## Darksong

"Who knows," Sora replied, "Maybe we are."


----------



## Exo-Raikou

((I'll take that as a no.))

Kailani hid underground,. listening to the conversation.

Apparently, it was a Linoone and a Pidgeotto talking, and it was something about abilities.

_Well, I suppose that if I'm stuck here, i too should see what my ability is..._


----------



## Elfin

Bianca ignored Ki and walked into the forest. It was really quiet, and she almost forgot that she used to be a human. There was a soft cracking sound as she tripped over something, and she looked at her feet. An egg, slightly bigger than a softball, was on the ground. There was a large crack in the shell almost halfway around. Bianca looked up at a tree branch. Some kind of bird's nest was a few feet above her head. The Gardevoir picked up the egg, feeling terrible and panicking.
"Oh crap... is whatever's inside dead? I think I killed it!"
She looked around frantically, holding the Pokemon egg tightly.
_And I don't know anything about eggs or baby Pokemon. I can't believe I stepped on it.._


----------



## Flareth

Jax noticed the gardevoir holding an egg.

"I think we should make a nest for it." Jax said, picking up some leaves.


----------



## Elfin

Bianca pointed at the huge crack in the egg shell, looking miserable.
"I stepped on it. Do you think whatever's inside is dead? I feel like a monster.."
There was a tiny, almost unnoticeable squeak coming from inside the egg.


----------



## Flareth

"I think I heard something." Jax said.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zora, having dropped the ocarina and followed when she saw those others running off, caught up to them.
"Where are you-" she spotted the egg as Darkness and Windfall caught up.
"An egg... with a crack... Are you sure it's not hatching?" she asked cautiously.


----------



## o_O

As the Lickilicky and Swinub continued down the hallway with Spoo, they were scared, with a chill down both of their spines. But they obediently followed Spoo all the way. After a while of walking, they reached a huge door.
"Well," eerily said Spoo. "Here we are! The best place in this castle!" He used Confusion and slowly opened the door.
"W-what's going to h-happen?" asked Nub-Nub to Tastebuds.
"I don't know, but it doesn't seem all that good..." he replied. The door opened, and inside it was a large, dimly lit yet still very visible room full of Dark, Ghost, and Psychic Pokemon.
"Welcome to the Haunted Castle," Spoo said, as Nub-Nub and Tastebuds' jaws both dropped at awe at the number of Pokemon there.
-----------------
Can I just forget about my Miltank and pretend it's been with Nub-Nub and Tastebuds? She's kinda stuck because I've been waiting for responses for a while but no one replied.


----------



## Flareth

Jax snatched the egg and put it in a bed of leaves.

Deax woke up and got to the place Jax and the gang was.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"Kicking sand in your eyes...?" Silvia asked, "But wouldn't that hurt? And wouldn't that be more of "kicking-sand-in-eyes" than Sand Attack? And what if you don't have Keen Eyes?" 

"But, but, but... We might need this later!" Silvia said, waving the rope around frantically, "And throwing it away would be littering! And, and, and..." Silvia managed to calm herself down. She's getting rather attached to the Escape Rope, and getting rid of it seems like such a waste... 

"I'll just tie it around my waist or something." Silvia finally decided, and, with a bit of struggling, managed to secure the rope around herself without strangling anyone.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Well, it would hurt... but I want to see what... ability I've got. It would be useful... wouldn't it? In case we... get attacked or something? Just kick sand... in my eyes." That was the oddest thing Arylett had ever asked of anyone. Hot damn, she never though she would be begging to have sand kicked in her eyes. And she knew it would hurt, but she could always wipe it off later.

The Pidgeotto watched in mild amusement as the Linoone seemed to have some bizarre attachment to the rope. So bizarre that she wanted to tie it around her waist. Personally, she didn't see what the big fuss was about. It was just a stupid rope... but maybe it was Linoone instincts or something that was making her act that way.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"Uhhh....." Silvia still didn't think kicking sand into the Pidgeotto's eyes is a good idea. And she's never seen anyone begging to get sand kicked in their eyes. It's a strange world, the one they're stuck in... 

"If you said so, then..." Silvia looked at the ground. It was covered with grass, which posed a problem. But that's where her Linoone claws finally came in handy. She easily cleaned out a small area so there's no more grass in it, then stared at the dirt. "Well.... Here I go, I guess...?" Silvia used her claws and scooped up some dirt, and kicked it in Arylett's direction.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Her wings seemed to have a mind of their own. 

They unfurled themselves and Arylett watched helplessly on as they flapped frantically, whipping up a Gust of wind which seemed to blow away all of the dirt far from her face.

She snapped to, looking on in confusion. 

"What... what was that...?"


----------



## Mad MOAI

Shiela watched Arylett blow away the dirt. "Probably your Keen Eye," she said. "You're accuracy wasn't downed."


----------



## Darksong

"She wasn't even hit," Sora remarked. "That doesn't count."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Are you sure? How else would it work?" Kabuto spoke up.


----------



## Darksong

"Reactions, of course."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylett heard a voice...

She turned to look at them. Two Pokémon. A Rampardos. And a... a Raichu with butterfly wings?

Oh hell no. 

First she's a Pidgeotto... and now THIS? The Pidgeotto stared at the Raichu in bafflement, too dumbfounded to take in anything which say or the Rampardos had said. 

Where _was_ she?


----------



## Darksong

Sora noticed that the Pidgeotto seemed panicked. "Calm down. At least you aren't being hunted down by giant Purugly while carrying a Munchlax on your back. I'm sure you'll be fine. After all, I managed to exist ten minutes here."


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia watched in amazement as a Raichu with butterfly wings and Rampardos appeared behind them. It's not their appearance, but... Raichus aren't supposed to have wings. 

"Who... What..." Silvia stared, open mouthed. She gulped then clamped her mouth shut, realizing how stupid she looked.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"My... sentiments exactly..." She couldn't help it, she gazed, her beak wide open. "Maybe... we ARE dreaming..." 

Or perhaps it was insanity. That seemed to be a reasonable explanation. Maybe she had gone insane. I mean, all of this, it just... it was too crazy to be happening!

...And yet there she stood, clearly sane (well somewhat, aside from the fact that she thought she was the Queen of Arylettopia), as a Pidgeotto looking at a winged Raichu.

If this was reality, she didn't want to know what dreams were.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"....." Silvia remained speechless. If turning into a Pokemon all of a sudden isn't enough, a Raichu with wings appeared. A Raichu with wings. 

"Maybe I'm seeing things. Like, if I hit myself really hard right now, I'll all wake up and find myself a human again. Or at least the Raichu would disappear."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"This is real," said Shiela. "Don't risk killing yourself. It sounds crazy, but it is perfectly real. We're in the same situation as you. Turning up as Pokémon in the middle of nowhere."


----------



## Darksong

"Trust me, I have no idea how I got these wings," Sora said, flapping her blue Beautifly appendages. "I can barely remember anything. It might have had to do with..." As she struggled, she shook her head. "Things had always been confusing for me the few months before I became this.
 "But honestly, I sort of like it this way. After all..." she looked over her shoulder, back to where Solar was, her eyes filled with both happiness and sorrow.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"But it's a... Ra-raichu... with wi-wings... Crap, my mind can't... take all this weirdness."  She looked to Silvia, very startled at all of these bizarre events. Her heart was pounding like mad again. It was just too much to take in! Her slow and lagging mind could not process all of this, it was just too _odd_.


----------



## Darksong

"Listen, I think it's weird too. But I can't solve it. I might as well enjoy my life while I have it, and I recommend that you do the same." She had looked back at the Pidgeotto now. "Who are you anyway? My name is Sora, after the blue sky that will always be above our heads, no matter how far we go. They say that Palkia lives beyond the sky."


----------



## Crazy Linoone

".... I think my brain exploded. Please wait a few seconds as I try to reboot." Silvia muttered, still trying to get over the shock. She stared into space for a few seconds, trying to process all these information. Fact one, she's a Linoone. Fact two, she's in some random place in the middle of nowhere. Fact three, she's currently looking at a curly Pidgeotto who's afraid of heights, a Rampardos, and a Raichu with wings. 

"I think my first theory still stands. This is all a dream, and my subconscious mind is feeling very weird today. I think it's the pizza I ate..." Although Arylett did disprove the theory a while  ago by making her hit herself on the head. And the Raichu, who's name seems to be Sora, said it's real, too. 

"I have no idea what in the world is going on anymore... And, uh, I'm Silvia. And I'm a Linoone, as you can see." Crap, why's she stating the obvious? "And, uh, nice to meet you, I guess..."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"I'm... Arylett..." She seemed to be calming down a little as things began to seem a bit more... real. Her slow voice enunciating the words clearly. 

But she didn't think she could enjoy this... so easily. Her head was still reeling, still spinning from all of this. What made the Raichu so accepting? And what made her not? What was the difference between the two of them? Arylett... perhaps Arylett was too complicated to think of something so simple as "enjoy life." It was just _too_ simple, too _easy_ a solution. Sure, it was easy to say, but doing it was another matter entirely... and that she knew from experience.


----------



## Darksong

"Hi, Arylett!" Sora grinned, waving as if she had known her all the while.

Meanwhile, Solar was leaping out of his hole in the ground. _I have to find the ruins of the village. I need to ask Weavile something._ She _did_ still live in the ruins... right?


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki ran through the forest, meeting up with Solar.

"What are you doing right now?" He had no idea why he said that.


"I'm Shiela," said the Bastiodon. "And that one's Kabuto." She noticed he wasn't there. "Where are you?"

Kabuto was nearby, jumping for a Nanab berry on a tree. He barely couldn't reach it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

It alarmed her slightly- oh hell, it alarmed her plenty that Sora was not at all disturbed by the fact that she had been turned into a Raichu. With wings. If it was Arylett... she shuddered, no, let's not think about that. 

Some people could take things better than others, she supposed. And she... well, what with her slow moving brain and her overall slow and careful manner... she couldn't take things moving so fast! Now all of a sudden, she was thrust so quickly into this world, wherever this world was. And was a Pidgeotto. With glasses. Oh, how weird that must've looked. 

"Errrrmmm..." Her mind was still trying to formulate a response to this odd happiness. "...It's good to meet... you?"


----------



## Darksong

Solar replied. "Oh, you. Have you seen Weavile around here? I'm guessing she's in the village ruins somewhere..."
=================
Sora repeated, "Hi. What do we do now?" She figured that visiting Solar at the moment wouldn't help Arylett, since another stranger would just overwhelm her. Combined with the fact that Solar was also different. There was one thing that Sora wondered.
 Where were the rest of the people... er, Pokemon?


----------



## Mad MOAI

"I'm not the happiest person in the world right now," said Shiela. "Kabuto's been pretty annoying since we appeared here. The bonehead's still trying to get that berry."

=====

"Not yet," said Seki. "The ruins are a good idea, though; she is probably still trying to do something. What, I do not know."


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia sighed and pulled herself together. There's no point moping over what's already happened. And that includes meeting a Raichu with wings.  "Ok, now that we got the introduction over with, what are we going to do next? Arylett and I were planning to keep on going in," Silvia waved vaguely towards west, "that direction. But now that you're here... Want to join us? Or do you have a better idea of what's going on?"


----------



## Darksong

Sora flew up and knocked the berry into Kabuto's mouth. "Have you introduced yourself to Solar? If you have, there's a small chance that he might attack you. A teensy chance."
She turned to Silvia. She was pointing west, while Solar was east. But that wasn't a problem. After all, Sora could fly. "I'll come with you."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

...She supposed this whole thing wasn't that bad.

Maybe.

Okay fine, it was still _freaky_. Arylett still couldn't get over all this weirdness. How could anyone honestly expect her to? She was the type of person... Pokémon? Oh it didn't matter... the point was that she obsessed. Obsessed over the things that bothered her.

And certainly, all of this was bothering her immensely. It was just something... that she couldn't accept yet. Some time... that's what she needed.

"Eh... we-west... yea-yeah... there..." She added uselessly.


----------



## Mad MOAI

((Solar's not here.))


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

(...Damn. ;;Fixing;; I'm easily confused~)


----------



## o_O

As Tastebuds and Nub-Nub walked into the large room, they still stood in awe at the large number of Pokemon who were in the room, as there seemed to be about thousands of heads.
"So, amazed?" said Spoo. Tastebuds and Nub-Nub almost forgot that he's was their guide, and then turned to him and nodded.
"How did you get so many Pokemon here?" asked Tastebuds. 
"Well, these are all refugees," Spoo said. "There are evil Pokemon onwards ahead."


----------



## Mewtwo

Mysti decided to take a walk. "My legs are falling asleep, I need to run!" she said before running around in circles.


----------



## Elfin

Bianca shook her head.
"It isn't hatching, I accidentally stepped on it. We think it's alive, but it probably isn't nearly ready to hatch."
She paused.
"What _would_ happen if it hatches too early?"

Ki pick up the ocarina and looked at it, putting the leather cord around his neck.
_Yuck, there's spit on it. And it isn't mine._
He washed it off in the lake and followed the Gardevoir and other Pokemon. He began playing a song on the ocarina. It made him think of trees for some reason, and not because he was in a forest.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"Uhh...." So, Sora is going to go with them. Silvia is still a bit bothered by the fact that the Raichu had wings, but is slowly getting over it. "So... Is anyone else coming with us? Or are we set to go?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

((Ack! Missed... so... much....))

Kailani had had enough. Eavesdropping on a conversation between these pokemon was growing boring now, and he'd learned nothing out of the ordinary, snas the fact that they were also human-turned pokemon.

_Thrown into my situation, though I doubt that they have my memory problem._

His mind made up, the garchomp burrowed out from underground.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zora glanced at Bianca and grinned.
"Well then it'd seem like we'd have a baby Pokemon on our hands. Not too much of a problem."
"It is for me. I hate kids." Windfall muttered.
"Then explain how you're dating Jax."
"Shut it."


----------



## Elfin

"Wouldn't it be sick if it hatches too early?"

Ki heard voices ahead of him, and ran towards them. The Gardevoir from before was in front of a pile of leaves, but he didn't notice the egg sitting there. He was about to step on it when Bianca suddenly grabbed his arm and threw him a few feet away. He yelped, surprised.
"What was that about?!"

Bianca stared at him.
"Since when can you talk?"


----------



## Zora of Termina

"Ah, you have a point..." Zora muttered, "But the problem is, what do we DO with it until it hatches if it hatches oh hi there Link."
"...Riiiiiight..." Darkness growled.
"Sure." Windfall groaned.


----------



## Elfin

Ki snarled with frustration, still on the ground. Hearing the word _Link_ again was the last straw.
"Shut up and stop calling me that!! Whoever Link is, he isn't me!!"


----------



## Zora of Termina

"I told you it wasn't him." Darkness mumbled, "Besides, if it were him he wouldn't talk."
"Yeah yeah. You're just jealous because I _stayed_ sexy and you ended up with those weird things on the sides of your head." Zora retorted.
"I am not."
"Are too." 
"Am not." 
"Are too."
"Not."
"Too."
"No!"
"Yes!"
"No!"
"Yes!"
"No!"
"Yes!"
"SHUT UP BOTH OF YOU!!" Windfall snapped.


----------



## Mewtwo

Mysti almost jumped in the lake, but stopped. "Aww, darn, did I _have_ to turn into a Fire-type?!"


----------



## Elfin

"Who the-"

Bianca interrupted, yelling _bleep!!_

"Is Link? Is he a friend or something? If he is, he's really unlucky."
Ki said, annoyed, and climbed up into a tree. He looked down at the others, arms folded.


----------



## Flareth

"He's a character from a video game." Jax explained, "A game...that we play on boxes supplied by elecric tubes."


----------



## kunikida.

Kelli laughed. "Okay, you remind of my sister now than ever! And if you really want to run, try and catch me!" Kelli ran around Mysti pretty fast, wanting Mysti to chase her, as she was being eaten by her own boredom.


----------



## Mewtwo

Mysti started chasing Kelli, and had no luck catching her. She did get close a few times, though! This was fun. She never had friends as a human.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Miku and Kat giggled at what Kelli and Mysti were doing.


----------



## kunikida.

"Can't catch...OW...me.! *giggles*" Kelli was running so fast that she tripped over her tail. "Hey, Miku! Kat! Why don't you come play with us? It's fun, but it would be better if you joined us!"


----------



## Mewtwo

" Caught you!" Mysti yelled before realizing Kelli had tripped, allowing her to catch her.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

"Sure!" They both replied, then they joined them, with Kat acting childish.

Tsuki wandered around and found herself in a deep forest. "I'm lost.."


----------



## kunikida.

"All right, you caught me. But it was a fluke! I'll catch all of ya! Or I'll try. But I can get you all if I can-- What the?" Kelli sniffed around and she found herself face to face with two oversized Dragonite. She was afraid, but her nature took over. "Ya know, you two need to lose a couple of pounds, if you know what I'm sayin'." The Dragonite growled and swung their tails at the same time. Kelli barley jumped over them, landing on her face. "Ow!"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"I got a felling kelli's in trouble." "What makes ya say that?, Zar." "Knowing her, we can't leave her too long without her being in danger. We gotta find her! Let's go!" "Right behind ya!"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylett looked to Sylvia, still immensely confused. But she would let her call the shots... let the Linoone be the leader.

...But she wanted to be the leader.

And yet she couldn't. She knew very well that she was not fit, not fit for this role. Even though she wanted to do it. It was madness, she barely had a clue what was going on. And she barely knew anything... On top of that, her mind was too slow for descision making. She needed time, time for every single thing! Time to think! 

She put too much thought in these things... these things that didn't even exist. There was no leader, was there?

"...This is still weird, isn't it? A Raichu... with wings... Tell me, do you want to go back to being human?" Whispered the Pidgeotto under her breath to the Linoone.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Kat stopped acting childish, "We should fight them!" she suggested in her fiery personality voice.


----------



## kunikida.

"Yeah! I can try out an attack, too! Go, Ice Beam!" Her aim was on the mark, but didn't do much. "Damn! I though that was going to do more than _*THAT! *_ Maybe because I'm to far away, duh!" She whispered.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Miku used Psybeam and Kat used Iron Tail.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

_Well, well, well. A Raichu with wings. And I thought I'd seen everything._

The poekmon he'd been eavesdropping on ahd yet to notice him, despite the fact that he'd jsut burrowed out from underground, sending up quite a bit of dirt and other such things.

_Perhaps i can slip away; they're clearly not having an interesting covnersation_


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia tried desperately to sort out her thoughts. She's getting quite overwhelmed by the whole weirdness of it. Sure, she had dreamed about being a Pokemon in real life. Sure, she had even planned out what would she do if she got turned into a Pokemon all of a sudden. But those were just daydreams... 

"Ummm... Very good question..." Silvia muttered back to the Pidgeotto. Being a Pokemon isn't bad... But she missed being a human and being able to pick up things with ease. Why is she stuck in a Linoone form with only _claws_ for her hands? At least she didn't have to do her homework anymore. 

And why in the world _is_ she thinking about homework again? 

"Actually, I have no idea." Silvia admitted. "Being a Pokemon isn't bad, as far as I can tell. But it's not that good either... I mean, I have no idea how to use attacks, and we're quite lost right now. Not exactly a great situation to be in, human or not."


----------



## Darksong

"I like being Pokemon," Sora said. "I wouldn't be able to see Solar the way I do now if I were human." Her ears twitched.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Why was she the only one who couldn't get over this fact? The fact that she was not human?

Maybe it was her delayed reactions at everything, the slow way her mind seemed to work, the gears seemed to spin. It would take her a lot of time to get used to such a major change. 

They were different from her, weren't they? All of them. What if... what if...?

No, that was crazy. She wiped that scary thought from her mind, not even wanting to think it a second time. 

"I don't know... if I like this." Arylett admitted truthfully. "I... I probably don't."


----------



## Mewtwo

Mysti saw the two Dragonite and tried a Fire Spin. No use. She tried Flamethrower. It worked! She used all her might using Flamethrower on the Dragonites.


----------



## Darksong

((Two Dragonites. That's oddly close to one of my phrases. Which direction were they going? :P))

Sora stepped closer to Arylett, placing a paw on the bird's shoulder. "I could help to see if we can find a way to reverse this if you like. But the answer is probably hiding."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Most likely," said Kabuto absently, wanting to do a flip. "Since this is so close to a human, it's not the worst thing. But it's not the best either."

"What about me, bonehead?" Shiela had been calling him "bonehead" a lot lately, probably because his head was as hard as bone or harder. "My face is bigger than my body, and it takes twenty of my hands to fit on it!"


----------



## Elfin

A soft squeaking sound was coming from the egg. It rolled around a bit, then tumbled out of the makeshift nest and rolled across the ground. Bianca laughed and watched. Ki ignored her, annoyed. 
"What _is_ a human, anyway?"


----------



## Zora of Termina

"That's... a bit hard to describe." Zora answered, "But let's just say they look a bit like you, me and her." she pointed at Bianca, "You know, except thicker, they're more of a tan color and they don't have green arms or hair. Hair color varies from person to person. Well, green arms or hair in a normal Gardevoir's case. Basically if you were to look at me normally and me as a Gardevoir you'd see that I retained most of my specific human traits."
"Simply put..." Darkness cut off at Zora's answer, "Never mind. She said it better than me anyway."
Windfall was focused on the egg.
"Did... anyone hear it squeak?"


----------



## Elfin

"Yeah, I think it did. Look!"
A tiny bit of eggshell fell onto the ground, and part of what looked like a bird's beak poked through.
Ki had more questions he wanted to ask, but decided to wait until later. He looked at Bianca, shaking his head. It was probably just a Pidgey or something, but she was really happy about it. He jumped down from the tree and walked away. Meanwhile, a Taillow poked its head out of its egg and squeaked loudly before falling over on its face.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Not like being a Pokemon? "But Arylett, you can fly! I can't even do anything!" Silvia protested then sighed. "I guess we're just normal people thrown into a crazy situation... And really, though, as long as I don't die or get hurt, I don't care." 

This whole thing is quite bothersome. Silvia wasn't sure whether she should panic or just live with it. Too bad Arylett had to prove that this is not a dream.... 

"So. What are we gonna do next?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Kailani was about to leave when a thought occured to him:

He _still_ had no idea where the desert was.

_But perhaps one of them knows. And there's no harm in asking, right?_

His mind settled, the Garchomp called out to the pokemon he'd been eavesdropping on:

"Do any of you know which way the desert's located?"


----------



## Flareon-Chan

(Can someone fill meh in? o.o;)


----------



## Darksong

((nothing really happened with you. Sorry. Maybe you could wander over to Arylett or something.))
Sora replied, pointing west, ""I thought we were going to explore that way."


----------



## kunikida.

((They were headed in the South direction, but noticed us, is all.))
_
"Alright, if I can bite one from the tail, I can hit the other one with Iron Tail. Yeah!"_ Kelli hoped her plan worked. First she had to get behind them. She snuck off, and bit the first one's tail hard with Ice Fang, and the one next to it with Iron Tail. They were in pain from the all girls' attacks. They loaded up for two Hyper Beam attacks. "I don't think so! Ice Beam!" She hit the mark, this time dealing serious damage. "Hah!"


----------



## Mad MOAI

"I don't know where the desert is," said Shiela, "but probably far from the lake. You'll be at an advantage taking a lift on a Steelix or something."


Seki ran off in a different direction than Solar.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"near the lake... got it."


_Now If only I could remember which wya I went... I tunneled for the msot part, and I don't think I should do that again._

The garchomp shrugegd, then went off into the forest.


----------



## Flareth

"Aaaaaaaw." Jax squealed, "A Tailow!"


----------



## Mad MOAI

"I said far from the lake!" Shiela shouted back to him.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Tsuki got out of the forest and saw some pokemon fighting two Dragonites. She used Solarbeam on both Dragonites, the attack worked perfectly!


----------



## o_O

As Tastebuds and Nub-Nub went inside, they decided to greet some Pokemon. They happened upon a poor little Ralts.
"Heya lil' Ralts!" Tastebuds said in a friendly manner. All of a sudden, the Ralts ran off into a room.
"What was her problem?" asked Nub-Nub. As he asked, Spoo came over and said, "She was shy. Her parents both actually abandoned her in the castle because she was to hard to take care of, not answering to anything."
'Well then," Tastebuds said. "Why don't we try and help her?"
"I've tried countless times with Scare and Casp, the 2 other leaders here in the Haunted Castle, but she just won't do anything. She usually will try and use Teleport to make us go somewhere. We've barely escaped it every time though. We're lucky," replied Spoo.
"Well, can we try and help her?" Nub-Nub asked.
"Sure, but be careful," said Spoo. "Don't get hit by that Teleport." Tastebuds and Nub-Nub said thanks and proceeded to the room. In there, they found the little Ralts lying on a bed, crying.
"It's OK," Tastebuds said. "We won't hurt you." 
"Yeah! We promise," Nub-Nub said. They both proceeded to hug and pat the Ralts, but they didn't notice that she was glowing ever so slightly. All of the sudden, she had Teleported all 3 of them to what seemed to be a road with a few worn down buildings on each side.
"Ummm... Ralts?" Tastebuds asked. "Did you just... Teleport us?"


----------



## kunikida.

"Where'd that Solarbeam come from?" Kelli dogded a very powerful Solarbeam. "I escaped by a pink fur, but very effective!"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"We'll nev--Hey, isn't that?" 'Isn't that what, Vy?" "KELLI?! Over ther in front of two fallen Dragonite! And a Solarbeam iust dissapered! Come on, Zar! Kelli! Kell! It's me Vysi! And this Slowpoke, Zaria!" "Shut up, Vysi."
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kelli heard what sounded like Vysi. "Vy? VY!" The sisters hugged and were reunited once again. "Come here and meet my friens. This is Kat, Miku, and Mysti!" "Hiya, there! I'm Kelli's big sister, Vysi!" "And I'm both of their older sisters. Name's Zaria."


----------



## Darksong

Sora said to Arylett and Silvia, "I'm going to help you figure out why we became Pokemon. But if we find a way to reverse ourselves, I'm not going to do it." Her voice was actually more happy at the last part, and a small shimmer entered her eyes.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

"Hi." they both replied. "I think that Solarbeam is trying to help us."


----------



## Mewtwo

Mysti nodded in respect to the two new Pokemon. "Pleasure to meet you!" she said, cocking her head and smiling.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Tsuki looked down at the ground with fear, "H-hello." she said in a faint weak voice.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"But... but... I can't even fly well. And well..." She was beginning to feel immensely upset for some reason. Something... something was bothering her extremely. But she didn't want to speak it. It would only make her look weak. And she didn't want to show her weakness. 

"...this isn't natural. I am a person, that's how I was born. I can't just... be expected to like this, can I?" Please don't cry... please don't cry! Why did Arylett have to be such a big baby? Everything... everything made her cry. 

She looked up hopefully, listening to Sora's words. "Do you really think there's a... way to reverse this? If you figure out why... I'm going back. And I don't care... you can't change my mind. I'm not staying like this... and that's that." 

Why did she have to be so problematic? Why couldn't she just be satisfied and like this like everyone else? Arylett sighed, she was glad she avoided crying.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Looks like you both have your opinions," said Kabuto. "This is as bad as a curse. I'd go back..."

"But I wouldn't be able to see Seki," Shiela lamented. "But I'd have to go with you. Watching Seki from across the world isn't the same as being with him."


Seki came to a worn sign, raised high in the air. It had three symbols on it, one of it being the one of his village. He looked over to Solar, who wasn't that far, and used his arm to beckon the Lucario. "I have found the village. Or at least what is left of it."


----------



## Darksong

"Let's go then." Solar dashed past Seki, heading to the center of the village, where the Weavile would be, if anything.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki followed Solar through the village, but halfway through veered off to a different path. He stopped in front of what looked a little like a diner with one wall out. 

_This brings back memories,_ he sighed mentally. One of his friends, and after that incident with the Hitmonchan, overhearing a conversation.... He stored it in the back of his mind for now and ran further along the path, turning right and then looking up at the building that used to tower up above the whole village. Finding no sign of the others, he raced back through the streets and halted in front of Solar, shaking his head.


----------



## Darksong

Solar stopped momentarily, then began walking up the steps that led to the ruins in front of him. The ceiling of the building caved in, completely crushing the top floor. The second lowest floor in the building was a bit damaged, and the second highest floor was half gone. 
 When he reached the top of the steps, the Lucario entered through the door. However, a gaping hole lay before him. It went all the way to the ground.
 The floors were gone.
 Solar, having great jumping experience, leaped down, landing safely between two large piles of rubble.
 "Where has the floor gone?" he asked himself.
 Then, he began to search through the rubble. From where he was, he could see behind every pile. There were no sources of heat or energy.
 He was beginning to get worried. Where had his leader gone?
 Jumping back up, he ran down the stairs again and said three words to Seki.
 "She's not there."


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki nodded understandingly along with a quiet approving grunt. He turned, and raced into the building so fast he was gone in less than a second.

Feeling the floor collapse under him, he quickly did a jump to stable ground before dashing around to the opposite side of the building and climbing a flight of stairs. He looked out the window, noticing he wasn't high up. For some reason something stopped him from calling out. Instead he went back down the stairs and out the building.

"Not on the second floor," he told Solar, slowing to a halt beside his teammate. "We may not have found them, but we must keep trying!" He squinted determinedly, raising a fist in front of his neck. "We shall not give up!"


----------



## Darksong

((To lift confusion, here's what happened: The floors below the top two floors, which are the fifth and the sixth, are all at least partly fallen. The second floor, which is where Seki went, was not caved in on the side of the building where he was. However, Solar went in a more direct route, heading to the third floor, which was completely caved in. Due to the fact that he was on the opposite side as Seki, he was able to jump three floors down without hitting anything except the first floor, which was mostly dust. I'll draw a picture of the building later.))

Solar grunted in approval, nodding. "But what if they aren't here? What if we are wasting our time?"


----------



## Mad MOAI

((okay. ;D ))

"Stop being so pessimistic!" said Seki enthusiastically. "It is for the sake of the village!" He gazed at Solar with a knowing gaze before turning and looking back at the direction of the entrance. He remembered most missions he had done in the village before it had collapsed...

He faced Solar again. "Where should we look next? If the citizens are not here, they are somewhere else on the island."


----------



## Darksong

"The island is a large place," Solar replied. "We could spend weeks searching."
But then he said, "If I could see that precisely, I could search from here, but I have to go from floor to floor. We're lucky the stairs aren't gone."
The Lucario raced up to the stairs to the fourth floor, looking through the door. The floor was almost completely gone.
_Definitely not there,_ he thought, continuing. When he reached the fifth floor, he went through the door, looking out on the floor. This was almost intact, except for the fact that the top floor had caved in on this one. Entering slowly, he used his Foresight technique to look for any sign of life.
Nothing.
His hope was running out. He only had one chance before he had to risk his life to find the Weavile.
 Cautiously, he stepped through the door to the sixth floor. Only a small hole was gone; somehow, it had mostly remained intact. Sighing, he began to remember. Not so long ago, there were neat halls and nice rooms, but now, it was nothing but rubbish. All that remained was the Weavile's room.
 Solar strolled across the sturdy floor. He missed the halls that he would follow; now, it was as if he was walking through them. The Weavile's desk was completely untouched, except for, of course, the old papers on it.
 This was Solar's final chance.
 Desperately, he used Foresight. His heart almost leaped out of his chest.
 There was someone here.
 "...Lady?"
 He wandered up to the den, and saw a Pokemon crouching there.

((And I'll leave you in suspense while I sleep... >:D))


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Kailani ran through the forest, listening for any sign that indicated nearby water; a sign that he was near a lake.

_So they're all human-turned pokemon... perhaps could have outlined my situation to that Lickillicky from earlier.

Ah, like it'll make a difference now. The important thing is to "set up shop" and then try and get remember my past._


----------



## Elfin

The baby Taillow broke out of its egg, wobbled, and fell over again. Bianca laughed, watching. It was pathetic and cute at the same time. The baby bird looked up at her with huge brown eyes, looking indignant. She laughed harder and picked it up. It was tiny, one wing seemed shorter, but the Gardevoir didn't notice.
"She's so cute!"


----------



## Flareth

"Hey! Give her to me!" Jax yelled.


----------



## Elfin

The Taillow jumped, scared by Jax yelling. She hopped out of Bianca's arms and....
tipped over on her face. Bianca giggled and handed the baby bird to Jax.
"What should we name her?"

Ki wished those stupid Pokemon would leave. One of them was insane, and the rest he just didn't like. He kicked a tree, accidentally knocking a Combee's nest onto the ground. They swarmed around, and a Vespiquen flew into his face, shrieking a long string of four letter words. The Gallade ran away as fast as possible, followed by a huge swarm of bee Pokemon.
_This is a wonderful way to start a day, absolutely wonderful._


----------



## Flareth

Jax laughed at Ki's misfortune.

"I dunno." Jax said.


----------



## kunikida.

"SO, anyone know what to do around here?" Vysi asked, after finally going to sleep and waking up, feeling bored. "I know! We can explore the island! That is, if everyone else wants too." Kelli suggested, thinking that it was going to be at least a little intresting. _Man, if I turn back into a human, handwriting will be a breeze with all this stuff going on! Not as if I'm in a rush to turn back or anything..._ "Hey, Mysti? What school did you go to when you were a human?"


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zora shrugged, glancing at Ki's misfortune while she did.
"I dunno. Always been terrible with baby names, myself."
"Me too please." Darkness muttered, glancing at the Taillow.
"Hrrrm..." Windfall groaned, floating away silently.


----------



## Mewtwo

"I went to Greenwood Middle School((the school I currently go to!))" I replied.


----------



## Elfin

Frantic, and getting stung all over, Ki sprinted in a random direction. It really didn't help.
Bianca watched him run by, giggling.
"Should we help him?"


----------



## Flareth

"Sure." Jax said, running over and using Bonemarang.

Jax started in shock.

"I used it..." jax said.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Kat turned around to see a oddly colored Leafeon, "Who are you?" she asked the Leafeon.

Tsuki jumped. "Tsuki."


----------



## Darksong

Suddenly, something jumped on top of Solar. He saw it, and it definitely wasn't Weavile. 
A scream echoed around the ruins of the Village.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki followed Solar up the stairs, but someone screamed as he entered the room. He delivered a sharp kick to whatever was attacking his friend.


----------



## Darksong

The Arbok was thrown backwards but barely damaged. It hissed at Seki.
"Finally, I get to meet one of you _wimps_ head-on."
((You can probably figure this out, Cryptica.))


----------



## Mad MOAI

"You? Why are you here? Where is she?"

Seki delivered a "Rolling Kick" to the Arbok's head.


----------



## Darksong

Arbok slid backwards, feeling a bit dazed. "I have to admit, that is a good technique. But not good enough...." He glared at Seki as he lunged in for a bite.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

As kailani ran on, he finally saw it:

It was the lake he'd passed by earlier, and now he could keep going to reach the desert.

_Far from the lake,_ he thought _far from the lake but in which direction?_


----------



## kunikida.

"Hi, there, Tsuki! You shot that really awsome Solarbeam, didn't ya?" Kelli jumped in. She backed off, because she might've startled Tsuki like that. She decided to calm down some. "Hi, my name's Kelli!"


----------



## Elfin

Finally the Combee and Vespiquen left, the latter swearing at him loudly. The Gallade collapsed on the ground, exhausted.
"I hate Combees."


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki tried to think before he was bitten.

_Wait a minute... I think I know something about this!_

He desperately tried to dodge.....


----------



## Darksong

Arbok's fangs hit nothing. "Darn!"
He then turned his head to his enemy. "You may be fast, but not fast enough for me!" He spread out his hood, trying to intimidate Seki.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

"H-hi" Tsuki reponded shyly.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki stared at the pattern for half a second, slightly intimidated. He shook it off, slamming his foe into the ground.

"I do not want to."

((You can do something between the half-second and slamming if you want.))


----------



## Darksong

((Technically, that's character control, since I could have slid out of the way.))
Immediately, the Arbok twisted his body to the side, so Seki only got the base of his tail.


----------



## Mad MOAI

((Oh, okay. Sorry. :sweatdrop: I'll try not to do that.))


----------



## kunikida.

"You don't have to be so shy! We don't bite! Well, not friends, anyway." Zaria said. "Really?" Vysi questioned her big sister's sentences._ Probably shouldn't have said that._ "Yeah, you shouldn't have!" Kelli answered Zaria's thoughts. "How'd you know what I was thinking?!" "I don't know~" "Grrr."


----------



## Hikari Nijino

"I'm aways like this." Tsuki told Zaria.


----------



## Mewtwo

Shadowflare saw some Combee fly by. "Think they've come to play?"


----------



## kunikida.

"That depends. Do they look like their going to sting or somethin'?" Kelli asked. "Well, we could see where they came from." Zaria said. "Back there? Okay, let's go! Come on, guys!"


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Miku, Kat, and Tsuki followed.


----------



## Mewtwo

"Hey, wait for me!" I yelled as a ran after the others.


----------



## o_O

Tastebuds and Nub-Nub both shouted at the Ralts. 
"WHAT IN THE WORLD DID YOU DO?" Nub-Nub said.
"Where the hell is this place?" Tastebuds asked.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"So..." She looked at the Linoone, her eyes glimmering sadly. "Are we going to go on a quest to find out... why this happened then..." The Pidgeotto sighed, she was still trying to keep herself from bursting into tears. All the luxaries of being human... she never realized there were so many. Hands, fingers, being able to walk properly on the ground. Flying wasn't even as good as she expected it. She had crashed.

"I'm sorry... I'm sorry I don't like it... I really am... I just... I'm just really weird and different... from you guys..."


----------



## Darksong

"There's nothing wrong with being different," Sora soothed, smiling sympathetically. "We're all different from the rest in one way or another."


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia started to panic. The Pidgeotto seem like she's going to cry -- and Silvia was never quite sure what to do in those situations. "Well, let's go then!" The Linoone said quickly, trying to change the subject, or, at least, make Arylett stop worrying, "If we find out what happened to us, we may be able to return to human form again."


----------



## Darksong

"That's right," Sora replied, even though she probably wouldn't change back herself. She began to head in the direction that Arylett had pointed earlier.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"I'm sorry... I'm silly. Being different... isn't always good... but I'm still being... silly." She shook her head. Had they seen her weakness...? Arylett dared not to think of it. They couldn't see... see the problem that she had. That odd strange unspeakable problem that made her so _different_.

"L-let's go then..." And she shook off the silly tears, stupid things really. Why did she always have to get so worked up about every little thing? Nonetheless, Arylett began to hop in the direction she had indicated, mentally cursing how much she hated walking in this form.


----------



## o_O

As Nub-Nub and Tastebuds had just gotten up, they saw the Ralts start to tear and tremble.
"Aww," said Tastebuds. 'It's alright Ralts. We're sorry for yelling at you."
"Yeah, I mean, it's no big deal," said Nub-Nub. "We'll try and find a way out of here."
"Th-thank you," Ralts whispered. Tastebuds and Nub-Nub were amazed. 
"YOU CAN TALK NOW? HOW COME?" asked Tastebuds. "I mean - What's your name?"
"It's -" the Ralts tried to reply. However, the ground rumbled, and something came from under it. It was a Dugtrio trio.


----------



## Elfin

Ki looked at his arms, wincing. His along with his back, they were covered with stings, and turning red. Bianca yelled jokingly at him,
"Are you allergic to bees?"
The baby Taillow squeaked loudly and held her mouth open, waiting for somebody to feed her.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

The Linoone let out a silent sigh of relief. At least Arylett didn't break down and cry... She dropped down on all fours again and followed the two winged Pokemon. And why's _she_ the only one who can't fly?

Silvia noticed that Arylett was having a bit of trouble walking. "Why don't you practice flying again?"


----------



## o_O

As Tastebuds, Nub-Nub, and the Ralts saw the 3 Dugtrio, Tastebuds immediately started covering Ralts. "Nub-Nub!" he shouted. "Ice type attacks are effective against ground types! Do something!" Right after that, Nub-Nub thought to himself, _I have to do something... Otherwise people will get hurt!_ He then focused on aiming for the Dugtrio nearby. Right when he was about to unleash an Ice Beam, however, the 3 Dugtrio seemed to be charging up a powerful attack, and it was quick. A hole in the ground appeared, encompassing Nub-Nub, Tastebuds, and the Ralts. 
"Oh no!" Tastebuds said. "They're using Fissure, and it hit us!" Next, there was a rumble in the ground. 
"Is that Earthquake?" Nub-Nub asked. The group was falling deeper and deeper now, and they seemed to be also shifting. Tastebuds put his body around Ralts. All of a sudden, their were rocks falling on top of them. 
"ROCK TOMB?!?" Tastebuds exclaimed. "Oh shoot!" They couldn't see anything now, and they were shifting faster than ever. 
"When is this moving going to stop?" asked Nub-Nub. Then, the small Ralts began to cry. About 50 seconds later, the earthquake stopped. Luckily, the Sand Tomb didn't hurt the group much; there were just a few scratches here and there. 
"Now what?" whispered the Ralts. 
'Well, I guess the first thing we have to do is get out of this mess!" Tastebuds said. "But don't worry," he continued. "You'll be safe with us."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylett hesitated to speak. 

Well, she hesitated more than usual anyway.

"I... I don't think... no. Last time... it was fun... but a disaster... I can't. I can't fly." She felt so angry with herself! Why was she so stupid? Grr! Always she had been stupid, so stupid she couldn't even _fly_. And she was a bird, for God sakes! 

But... it wasn't her fault! She wasn't used to it.

...And yet Sora could fly. 

Arylett grimaced more, her sadness turning into sheer frustration.


----------



## Darksong

"Well, Beautifly are different from Pidgeotto," Sora said. "For one thing, Beautifly don't have feathers, which means they don't really have to worry about the angle."
She looked back at the blue wings attached to her back. "It sometimes is a bit too simple for me. I sort of wish I had bird wings instead, but a butterfly is fine too."


----------



## kunikida.

The girls ran to where the Combee came from and came acroos a few Pokemon. One was a Gallade who seems like he got stung by them. "Ouch." "Double ouch." "Guys, stop saying ouch already. It's annoying! Hey you, are you alright?" Kelli walked over to the stung Gallade and talked to him.


----------



## Elfin

Ki started to answer, but couldn't talk. Along with the about a million bee stings all over, he felt like he was going to throw up, and it was hard to breathe. Bianca stared at him, giggling nervously.
"What are we gonna do if he _is_ allergic to bee stings? Crap.. can Pokemon have allergies? So much for being Link, huh."
If he could, Ki would probably have strangled her for mentioning _Link_ again.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

((I'm really not sure what I should do. I mean, kailani's just going to the desert, and ntohing of significnace is happening to him.))


----------



## Flareth

Deax punced on him, biting lightly on his legs. She started to drag him to a body of water.


----------



## o_O

((I can pretend the earthquake landed me in the desert if you want...))


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Miku, Kat, and Tsuki followed. "Are you?"


----------



## kunikida.

"Maybe Pokemon can have allergies. For example, if he was allergic to bee stings when he was a human, he might be allergic to bee stings when he's a Pokemon, too." Kelli said. _She's been smarter ever since we got here. Intresting. Usally, she's a dope times 100._ " Heard that, Vysi!" "I thought it!" "Read that, Vysi!" "That mind reading's gonna get on my nerves." Zaria slightly giggled, shaking her head.


----------



## Elfin

"Except he says he's always been a Pokemon. Uh.. I'm pretty sure allergic reactions to bee stings are fatal most of the time."

Ki didn't really know or care what they were talking about. He tried to push Deax away, and murmured,
"Am I what?"


----------



## Crazy Linoone

What Arylett really needs right now is an ego boost. "Come on, Arylett. I mean, you did lift off and flew on your first try! How many humans so you think could have done that? And real birds in real life had to practice for a long time jumping around on branches to learn to fly. Yet you did it without all that practice." Silvia hoped that she didn't sound corny, "You have talent, Arylett!"


----------



## Flareth

Deax pushed him into a warm body of water. She snatched a few berries from a bush. She started to crush them with her paws, turning them into a paste.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Oh no... no I don't..." Although one could tell that Arylett was getting rather buttered up, she turned her head rather shyly away from Silvia, not trying to show the telltale grin upon her face. Already, she was nearly convinced.

...Persuading Arylett of something, then again, was not a difficult task.

"I can't... it was just a fluke... I'm sure I would... fall..."  Her retort was laughably weak, as if she didn't really believe it herself.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Kailani was midway to where he guessed the desert would be when he felt the ground under him abruptly shake.

_A Quake. Okay... I'm ground type, so how does this affect m-_

That was about as far as he got before he felt soemthing hit him on the back. _Hard_

Just before blacking out again, he managed to see the outline of something walking up to him. Whatever it was... it was big.


----------



## o_O

Nub-Nub and Tastebuds were both really confused. One moment, they were fine, and then all of a sudden the Sand Tomb collapsed. Now, they were awake again and seeing bright daylight, being next to a Garchomp.
"Nub-Nub, where are we?" asked Tastebuds.
"I dunno. Wait- Where's Ralts?" Nub-Nub replied. "And what's with this Garchomp?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Kialani felt the same, vague feeling that he'd felt when he'd had his first vision.

_This time, there were no coherent words. All he could hear was screaming, adn the sound of something rumbling, shaking. and then...

"Where is he?!"_


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Tsuki got over her shyness. "She means if you're okay."


----------



## o_O

Nub-Nub went over and poked the Garchomp with his little Nub-tusk. 
"Hey, do you know where we are right now?" he asked.


----------



## Elfin

"Yeah, I'm okay," he coughed.
_Oh boy, did that hurt._

Bianca couldn't help giggling.
"I think he thought you asked if he was Link or something. Crazy.."
The baby Taillow she was holding cheeped loudly and pecked her ankle, then opened its beak again.
_Feed me! FeedmeFeedmeFeedme!!_


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Miku used Morning Sun. "I'm not sure if this can heal."


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Kailani, after hearing the yell, awoke again.

And found himself staring into the eyes of a Swinub.

"What in the name of... Oh wait, I remember you. You're with that Lickillicky."

He glanced up with his left eye, and sure enough, the big poekmon was there.

"So what brings you to this forest?"


----------



## o_O

"Well... Ummm... You see, there was this Earthquake, and there were some Dugtrios involved.... We just landslid here," replied Nub-Nub.
"Yeah. And we don't know where a Ralts we were taking care of went!" added Tastebuds. "So why are YOU here?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

"I'm headed for the desert. Along the way the Quake happened, and I got knocked unconscious until you came along."

The Garchomp got up. "All the while, I'm trying to figure out something that happened in my past."


----------



## o_O

"I see," said Nub-Nub, comfortable around the Garchomp. "I guess we can help you. We have nothing better to do.... That Ralts was kinda crazy anyways!"
"Yeah! We like adventures!" said Tastebuds.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Hey. Shiela."

She turned her head toward Kabuto, who was sitting down on a rock. "Come here."

The Bastiodon lumbered over to her friend and rested her gigantic head on his knees.

"Remember? I had a friend...."

"Yeah. A Scyther. She lived in the forest right by our backyard."

"His name was Glint, full name Glint of Blood at Night. He was vicious. Said he was a spy for his clan. I wonder what became of him..."


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Yes! The ego boost is working! 

"Well, Arylett, as long as you keep close to the ground, it wouldn't hurt as much when you fall, right? And wasn't it fun to fly...?" Silvia ran out of arguments. She hoped that it'll be enough to get Arylett off the ground.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zora winced at the sound oif the bird's chirp.
"OK... that was a bit loud..."
"No kidding." Darkness murmured, rubbing the side of her head where her ears would normally be.
"Shut that thing uuuuup..." Windfall snarled.


----------



## Flareth

Deax padded back to the group. She glared at the baby Tailow.


----------



## Elfin

Ki started to feel a bit better, at least he didn't feel like he was about to throw up.

The Taillow noticed a bunch of Pokemon around her. She opened her mouth wider, squeaking loudly. It was really high pitched, and Bianca covered her ears. (Or at least were they should have been)
"Shut up! Somebody get some duct tape! What does it _want?_"


----------



## Zora of Termina

"Uuuum... Did you try feeding it?" Darkness asked as she winced at its cry.
"That's good, but what does it EAT?!" Zora cried. She looked as if she were about to murder someone.
"SHUTITUPSHUTITUPSHUTITUP!!" Windfall shouted.


----------



## Elfin

"How the heck would I know? I don't know anything about babies!"

Meanwhile, in frustration, the baby Taillow began screaming as loud as possible, sounding like an insane person.
_FEED MEEEE!!_


----------



## Flareth

Jax grabbed a bunch of berries and shoved them into her mouth


----------



## Exo-Raikou

_Perhaps they will come in handy. I've no idea.

Still, it will be a worthwhile expiriment..._

"Veyr well," He said, "You amy come along."


----------



## Elfin

She almost gagged, but swallowed all the berries at one. She sat down and fell asleep, silent. Bianca blinked, ears ringing.
"What was that about?! ...She's actually pretty cute when she isn't screaming like that. I think I'm deaf now."


----------



## kunikida.

"Well, at least he's all right. I think the little Tailow should shut up now. At least it better." Kelli said, after licking the Gallade's face gently for a second. _I think Kelli's got a crush on him._ "Shut up, Zaria!" Kelli sent an Ice Beam her sister's way. "Whoa! Hey!"


----------



## Flareth

"Fianlly." Deax snarled.

(has anyone heard from Flareon-chan? She hasn't been here since the 12th)


----------



## Elfin

((Duh!! She's on a _moon mission,_ you silly rodent!! =D))


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Tsuki found the humor with Kelli and her sister.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zora turned at the feeling of a few new presences.
"What the..." she lay her eyes on Zaria, Kelli and Tsuki and growled. Very un-Gardevoir-like, but she didn't care. She wasn't really a Gardevoir, after all.
"Who the hell are you?"
"Zora...? Who are you-" Darkness cut off as she saw them.
"Yes, who are you?"


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Tsuki jumped and looked everywhere. _There was to be something here._

Miku and Kat looked at Tsuki. "There has to be something wrong."


----------



## kunikida.

"Well, your rudness, but I'm Kelli, this is Zaria, and that's Vysi. Geez!" Kelli said.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Tsuki finally found that it was a Gardevoir. "I'm Tsuki."

Miku and Kat looked at the same thing as Tsuki. "I'm Miku." "And I'm Kat."


----------



## Flareth

"Zora, don't be so rude." Jax muttered, "I'm Jax-"

She pointed to the Mightyena.

-and this is Deax." she continued.

(Yeah, i was wondering that so i could bring in a new character. I already posted his profile in the chatroom)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

She was already convinced, she knew it.

Oh but Arylett was strange... she liked to keep arguing even after the game was over.

"I... I did... but I fell... I fell! And oh, it was just... not fun. But say there, just wait a minute... why do you want me to fly so badly?"


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"Because you can. And it's faster than walking." Silvia replied. To be honest, the Linoone was quite jealous of Arylett because Arylett can fly, and she can't. And now the Pidgeotto is actually refusing to do something that Silvia really want to do is, to be frank, starting to piss her off. 

"Happy now?" Silvia said, slightly annoyed.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

...Oh no.

And once again, once again, she had done it! How many times... how many times had she annoyed people when she played this refusing game?

A lot. 

She knew that Sylvia was beginning to get rather pissed. Arylett could sense anger miles away. She sounded rather... touchy. Hmm.

Of course, one thing was that Arylett was too dense to realize what she was really touchy about. 

Really, it was just all so stupid. Even if she didn't really feel like doing it, she was going to anyway. Because that was Arylett's motto. Do what people want of you so they won't bother you and also, so they won't get angry.

"Okay... I'll do it..."


----------



## Darksong

"Don't worry," said Sora. "I'll help if you fall."
"And not with Thunderbolt," she added.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"Yay~" Finally~ It seems like her convincing skills are getting better. Or at least Arylett is just too easily persuaded. And since Sora is planning to help, Arylett probably won't be as scared. 

"Well, let's get going then~"


----------



## kunikida.

"Don't shout out like that, Kelli! Don't you know how rude and embarassing that is?!" Zaria yelled at her little sister. 
"Who are you to tell me what to do?!" Kelli countered. 
"Who do you think? Usally I have to scold Vysi, but this time the script's flipped!" Vysi backed away, knowing something was going to happen. The sisters growled at each other, Kelli freezing her fur, getting ready for whatever her older sister was about to do.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Tsuki stopped Kelli and her sisters from arguing. "STOP!"


----------



## kunikida.

"Yipes! Okay, fine. I'll stop." Kelli angrily said, but had to listen to the Leafeon, knowing it was senseless.
"Kelli, we didn't fight like this when we were humans. What's up?"
"Don't know. Guess that now that we're Pokemon, we're fiestier than before. Somehow."
_I didn't know she *could* get fiestier..._
"Vysi..."
"Sorry, Kell. Sorry."


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Tsuki nodded. "That's my other side of me."


----------



## Darksong

Sora nodded, taking a few steps west.


----------



## kunikida.

"Coolness! And I'm telling this to nobody in particular, but Kelli's my little sister. Being a Glaceon and me being a Vulpix mean nothing."
"Vysi? Try out a Flamethrower. Not to me, but somewhere. in the sky, if possible." Kelli said, knowing that Vysi had yet to try an attack.
"All right." _Let's hope I have Flash Fire..._
Vysi shot a Flamethrower in the air, while it landed on Zaria.
"OWWWW! HOTTTT!" Kelli and Vysi put it out eventually. Zaria smacked Vysi.
"Hey!"
"Just tryin it out. I have yet to slap someone with a paw." She smirked.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Miku and Kat laughed very loud. "Good one!"


----------



## Mad MOAI

_Wait a minute. What did we do with... the bombs..._

Seki was panting. He wouldn't let that snake get him. The best option would be to run, but he wasn't the kind to do that.

"Don't make me...."



Kabuto rested one of his short arms on Shiela's face.

"That one was good... but we're here now. We have to hope for the best and live life to its fullest."


----------



## Flareth

Jax yawned.

"Gonna get some sleep." she muttered.


----------



## kunikida.

"Well, night!" _Even though it's not exactly night yet._ Zaria had also fell asleep. 
"What's up with Pokemon and sleeping? That's all we seem to do now."
"Don't know. I wonder if we'll have to battle again?" Kelli asked.
"Ooh! Does that-"
"No, Vys. Not a Combee nest. Why would you want to anyway?"
"Ya know, I don't really know why. I just wanna disturb 'em!"
"Don't even think about it!" Zaria growled.
"Yipes! I'll shut up now."


----------



## Darksong

Arbok's eyes suddenly turned blank, but then his skin fell off, revealing new, white skin underneath. Well, actually it was a very, very, very light gray, but oh, well.
"You naive _fools_," he hissed. 
"You don't know a thing," he sneered.
His voice was full of hatred and evil as he said the words. 
"_I killed her._"
He then spat a large amount of poison at Seki and Solar. "And all your friends, too," he added. "Such weaklings. Even Weavile herself couldn't defeat me."
However, Solar created a shield of aura, and blocked the attack. A large half-sphere surrounded the two Pokémon, causing the poison to be deflected.
 "Toxic," Solar said to himself.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"I can see that," said Seki. He ran in circles around the snake, so swiftly you could barely see it. Then, he leaped for the back of his enemy's neck.


----------



## Darksong

Arbok was knocked to the ground, but got up quickly. "You may think you can win... but there's almost no way you possibly can."
 Suddenly, Solar struck him with Comet Punch. 
Arbok shook his head, his breath knocked out of him for a moment. When he recovered, he said, "You're puny compared to me. There's no way you'll get out alive." He eyed Solar, then Seki.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"And what does that have to do with anything?"

Seki paused. "Did you really kill anyone?" He expected to hear a shout and a Ninetales breaking through the roof at any moment.


----------



## Mewtwo

Mysti found where the Combee had come from, and she found a building. She went inside. In one of the rooms, she heard someone shout, "Did you really kill anyone?" Mysti didn't like killing. She burst into the room unexpected in a wheel of flames, so swiftly she was barely seen, aiming for the Arbok.

((Well, you didn't get Ninetails, but you got yourself a black Vulpix! ^.^))


----------



## Flareth

Jax yawned and woke up.

"I don't know why we sleep so much." she said.


----------



## Darksong

((Um, Mewtwo, how did you break through the sixth floor immediately? Did you climb the stairs? If you did, that's fine.))
When the Arbok was hit by someone that was neither of his known opponents, he turned around and saw a black Vulpix. "You can't be. You aren't." He immediately attempted to hit the Vulpix with Poison Fang.


----------



## Mad MOAI

((Seki didn't shout. Oh, well.))

Seki watched the battle.

_This guy is tough, but I will try it one more time...._

He ran in circles again before pouncing at the back of the Arbok's hood.


----------



## Darksong

This time he was more stunned and coughed once. "But seriously," he said. "It's never possible you would defeat me [and it's not godmodding because this guy really is this powerful]."

"What are you doing here?" Solar asked the Vulpix. "And who are you?"


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki took his chance. He circled once around the Arbok, but this time very close. Suddenly, his enemy seemed to be surrounded by white. Seki held him up and smashed him into the ground.

((Since the Arbok's stunned, I think that's okay. But if it's not, please tell me.))


----------



## Darksong

((Yup, he's stunned.))

Surprisingly and finally, Arbok was beginning to weaken. His white skin had blended in with the white whatever-it-was, so he didn't mind. He then fired, well, a Fire Fang at Solar.
 Solar jumped back, looking at the burn on his arm. He sighed, frustrated. He used Foresight, and saw that his enemy was starting to run out of energy. "He won't take much more to defeat. We just need to try our hardest."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"That is all right." Seki turned to the Vulpix.

"We would like you to help us fight," he said.


----------



## Mewtwo

((Yes, I did climb the stairs!))

"Sure!" she replied. "Actually, this is my first battle experience, but I think I've proved to be powerful enough! By the way, my name's Mysti. I was once a human..." she stared out the window into the clouds, then snapped back into reality no less than a couple seconds later.


----------



## kunikida.

"Hey, Mysti! Wait up!" Kelli quickly ran after the Vulpix, her sisters trying to keep up. The girls almost bumped into Mysti when they found her. "Sorry there, Myst. What's goin' on over here?" Kelli asked, staring at the Pokemon in front of her.


----------



## Mewtwo

"There's a fight going on in here. I'm helping out! I surprised the enemy, Arbok, and that helped them! I just might get used to living like this..." she said, trailing off again.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Careful," warned Seki. "He is so tough he wiped out this whole village, or so he said."

He used Rolling Kick on the white Arbok.


----------



## Flareth

Deax smelt around.

"I feel a disturbance." she yawned.


----------



## Darksong

Arbok felt a hard pang of pain in his head. _Rolling Kick again._
"Let's see how you match up to this!" He shed his skin once more, and became a giant Seviper that was at least twenty feet long.
 "He can kill in one bite," Solar warned. "But I'm Steel-type, resistant to his poison. Just be careful."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Great, this cannot get any better." Seki's tone was sarcastic. He had to do something.

_But not that yet._

"What should I do?" he whispered to Solar.


----------



## Mewtwo

Mysti overheard the whisper, but said nothing. _If I could only find a fire stone... But if I evolve, will I never be able to go back?_ she thought. _I can't leave my newly gained friends. I have to have learned_ something!


----------



## Darksong

"I don't know. We're in a sticky situation."

Suddenly, Solar used Comet Punch again. But this time, he seemed to hit the snake many more times. Then, he did one final hit.
 "I wish I knew more hand-to-hand combat," he lamented. "You have a much wider range of attacks that aren't moves, if you know what I mean."

Meanwhile, Arbok (which was still his name, even though he was a Seviper) was fazed for a moment.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"I do not."

Seki saw another chance and repeated the smash-the-enemy-into-the-ground move. He gave a thumbs-up as if this whole thing was a joke.


----------



## Darksong

"Don't think you're finished yet." Arbok lunged at Seki. Meanwhile, Solar stood still, stunned by the size of the monstrous Seviper. He would try to pin it down, but it was too big.
"This would be a good time for that Munchlax guy to come along," he muttered. "I feel weird saying it, but he would actually be useful."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"He is big," the Hitmonlee joked.

Seki didn't noticed and was tackled by Arbok. He was thrown to the ground.

"Leave a little time for the decision," Seki whispered to himself. He could barely move his leg enough to touch Arbok's side.

"Come on... one more kick..."


----------



## Darksong

Seki's leg was positioned right next to Arbok's heart. One more move and he would be dead. _I better finish this now._ He bared his fangs and shot toward Seki's neck.
((Want me to narrate the ICAT for you?))


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki fell to the ground, in pain from the puncture wound on his throat.

((I'd gladly let you :D ))


----------



## Darksong

"You'll die in a few minutes," Arbok sneered.


----------



## Flareon-Chan

(Can someone fill me in? o.o;)


----------



## Flareth

(Um..I dunno much myself...I posted in the OOC thread weeks ago or something :D)


----------



## Mewtwo

((Some Pokemon are in a big building fighting a Seviper named Arbok XD, and the others, I think, are wandering around.))

Mysti stood there. _What attacks can Vulpix learn?_ she thought. She remembered somewhere that Vulpix can learn Hypnisis as an egg move. She tried it. Her eyes glowed a purpleish pink as she tried to hypnotize the Seviper into attacking himself((I assume it's a him. And I went and got a guide, Psychic is super effective against Poison!))


----------



## Mad MOAI

((It's a him. Though to me he sorta looks like a girl... oh, well. XD ))


----------



## Darksong

Arbok was dazed. His ability forced him to shed his skin and change back to normal. He then fell on the floor.

"He's not done yet," Solar said. "Just knocked out."

Suddenly, a black figure landed in the room through a hole in the ceiling. Its claws were crossed as its eyes glinted, and its fangs were bared.

"So, what did I miss?"

"....L-Lady Weavile..." Solar was shocked. "But didn't he kill you?"

"No. He's a liar."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"I thought so!" Seki gave another thumbs-up. "He has a tendency to to that."

He turned and looked at Shadowflare.

"Thank you," he said, bowing slightly. "Even if you did barely anything, you came to help us."

Seki suddenly put his hand on his shoulder. "Lady Weavile..... he bit me. I think it was... Poison Fang... or something."


----------



## Darksong

"Let me help."

Weavile focused her aura onto where Seki was bitten. "If you don't remember, my name is Legend."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"So we are calling you Legend. Okay." Seki sighed in relief, both to the fact that Legend was back and that she was healing him. "Where are the others?"


----------



## Darksong

Suddenly Legend stopped. 
"I don't know. At the best, they're prisoners at Hachi's lair. But at the worst... 
"They're dead."
The Arbok groaned, then straightened up.
 "All of you! Get away! I can handle him!"
She turned her head to Seki. "The poison's wearing off! Now go, while you have a chance!"


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki nodded. "Everyone! This way!" He exited the room and went down the first flight of stairs.


----------



## Darksong

Solar followed behind. "I believe you," he said to Legend before exiting. 
"And Vulpix and newcomer, get out while you can, as Legend said. Hachi can easily kill you."

 "Now we have to find where the prisoners are kept," Solar said.


----------



## Mewtwo

Vulpix decided to follow the others and ran. Still, se couldn't help looking back at the Weavile fightion with Arbok. Then she turned tail and ran to catch up.


----------



## kunikida.

Kelli followed the Vulpix, as her sisters tried to follow. Again. "Wait up! Gosh!" Vysi yelled.
"I don't wanna leave the Weavile, but if we're gonna leave, best time to do it is _now._" ZAria noted. Kelli stopped and thinked, then moved on.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Tsuki, Miku, and Kat followed. "Who do we attack?"


----------



## Mad MOAI

"It is too dangerous to fight," said Seki, leading the group down the next flight of stairs. "He can kill. And I mean kill."


----------



## Flareth

Deax scratched her ear in boredom.


----------



## Mewtwo

"I'm more of a pacifist, anyways!" replied Mysti.


----------



## Darksong

"He kills for the fun of it," Solar noted, "But Legend is strong. She can handle him. Hachi may be strong, but Legend's even stronger. Now we need to find the others...
 "You have a good sense of smell, right?" he asked the Vulpix.


----------



## Mewtwo

"Why, yes, I have a good sense of smell, I am based off a fox!" replied Mysti, sniffing the air for fun.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Tsuki looked at Mysti with a weird look. "Why are you doing that?"


----------



## Mewtwo

"I don't know. I felt like it!" she replied.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Fox," Seki pondered.

"Solar. Let us go with her so she can sniff out the others."

He turned to Mysti.

"When you get there, make sure the Ninetales comes out alive."


----------



## Blaziking the God General

((Blarg. What's going on in this now?))


----------



## Mad MOAI

((Practically nothing, as always. Here's the basic stuff:

Seki, a Hitmonlee;
Solar, a Lucario;
Mysti, a Vulpix/Eevee (can't remember which);

They're heading to someone's lair (Hachi the white Arbok, to be exact) to rescue the comrades who used to live in the now-destroyed village.))


----------



## Darksong

Solar said, "We're looking for a hidden place that's supposedly underground. We need your help sniffing it out. If you find a place in the ground that has the faintest scent of someone that smells like they come from this village, let me know." He went through the village gate, and stood still at the entrance.


----------



## Mewtwo

((Vul, Vulpix!))

"Sure, I'll help out!" replied the black Vulpix. She sniffed around. "I...I think I smell someone! Follow me!" she said, running left. She almost fell in a hole. "Underground base, anyone?"


----------



## Mad MOAI

((I don't think we're nearly there yet.))


----------



## Darksong

Solar used Foresight to look into it.
"It's only a Sandslash hole. Keep searching."
Meanwhile, he searched the nearby area but found nothing. When Foresight faded, he continued moving east.


----------



## Mewtwo

"Oops..." she muttered as she continued searching.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Everyone makes mistakes," muttered Seki, not looking down. He turned his head towards Solar.

"Would you be able to pinpoint a location for the lair?" he asked.


----------



## Darksong

"Most likely not," Solar replied. "Foresight slightly diminishes the distance of the radius that I can see in, and it's likely that the lair is nowhere near here."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"You sound slightly more scientific than last time I saw you," commented Seki. "Do you have an idea of where it might be?"


----------



## Darksong

"I've never been there," he replied, "But I have a feeling it's further east." He began traveling a bit faster.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

(Grah sorry, Arylett's been frizzlefrazzled. And thus has no idea what's going on, so her post will probably reflect this. She'll try to post more often.)

The Pidgeotto sighed, looking at the Linoone rather anxiously. It was time. Time to fly again. 

She spread out her wings wide and flapped them a few times for practice. The flapping caused her to hover a few feet into the air and then land safely on the ground again.

It was definately time. This wasn't something she wanted to do, but if she didn't, Silvia would continue to be annoyed at her. And on top of that, she'd have to keep _walking_. Ugh. Walking was so terrible, it made her wish even more for her human form. But flying was... flying was a unique sensation, that was for certain.

She sighed and began at a bit of a running start, her wings spread as wide as she could manage. And she took off, soaring into the air.

It felt _good_. So... so natural! So much better than walking. Arylett was _flying_! Again! She felt strangely happy and simutaneously anxious, feeling the breeze through her hai- oh wait, _feathers_. The Pidgeotto soared several feet above the ground, flapping her wings. It was so... so... _odd_ at first, but still felt _good_. She felt immensely strange, flying. It was a rush, a rush of euphoria and anxiety. 

And then _it_ was all gone. Whatever _it_ was, she seemed to have lost it. 

Arylett flapped her wings frantically, feeling herself falling again. But to no avail. She went spiraling down again to the ground, still flapping insanely, trying to pull herself out of the uncontrollable dive she had gone into. But she was still going, going... 

BAM!

Once again, she crash landed. This time quite a few yards from Silvia. Her skull had collided with a large nearby boulder. And then for a split second, she felt absolutely nothing, numb. 

She let the sweet nothingness take her in its loving embrace.

Arylett was unconscious.


----------



## Darksong

"It must be embarrassing to be a bird that can't fly," Sora muttered.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Shiela looked up.

"Don't flap your wings as often," she snapped, even though Arylett couldn't hear.


Seki sped up a bit too. "Are we going too fast for you?" he asked the Vulpix.


----------



## Flareth

Deax looked around. Jax was asleep.

"Oh, so typical." she snarled.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zora had nodded off, along with Darkness and Windfall. She stirred slowly to see the other two asleep a short distance away.
"Typical." she muttered, "Well, better find something to do to pass the time..."


----------



## Flareth

"Zora, wanna do a pratice battle?" Deax asked, "It'd be fun."


----------



## Mewtwo

"I don't mind you going fast, I enjoy running! Hey, what's that?" she asked, looking over at a reddish stone that seemed to have a fire glowing inside. "It...looks like... a Fire Stone!" she said.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Fire Stone," Seki whispered. It reminded him of the Ninetales' friend for some odd reason. Maybe because it glowed a red-orange from the inside.

"What should we do with it?"


----------



## Darksong

"Fire Stone..." Solar repeated. "I've heard of those." He turned his head to Mysti. "You can evolve, if you want."


----------



## Mewtwo

"Well, maybe a Ninetails is better at tracking..." she said, walking over to the Fire Stone. She put a paw on the stone, and then glowed. She grew in size, her tails split to be nine, her curler thing on top of her head uncurled, and her muzzle grew out. When she was done...she was still black. But she was a Ninetails!

((BTW, here's what she looks like now 

	
	
		
		
	


	




))


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki looked at Mysti.

"There are eleven Pokemon we need to save."

He nodded at Solar.

"Let us go to the approximate location so that she can find them."


----------



## Darksong

"Won't you be surprised to see that there's another Ninetales also." Solar stopped momentarily, but continued on in a few seconds.


----------



## kunikida.

"Wow. Mysti looks really cool! But I don't wanna evolve. Just not yet." Vysi commented, seeing that the Vulpix had evolved into Ninetales, keeping her color. She didn't really want to stay a Vulpix, but didn't want to evolve into a Ninetales either. _Ah, I'll know when the time is right._ Kelli kept her mouth shut, since she didn't want to start trouble right now.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki wondered why Solar had stopped. He shrugged, resuming his pace.

"Are we there yet?" he asked, but he sounded more serious than impatient. He looked back at Mysti and Vysi momentarily.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia watched in horror as Arylett crash landed. Again. But, this time, the Pidgeotto didn't get up. 

"Uhhh... Are you ok?" Silvia asked. Getting no response, the Linoone carefully walked next to the lump of curly feathers. She carefully examined Arylett. Her eyes were closed, but she was still breathing. Good. Silvia couldn't see any blood, so she guessed that Arylett wasn't _that_ injured. 

"Oh bother..." the Linoone muttered, not sure what to do. She walked around in nervous circles around the fallen Pidgeotto, trying to come up with a plan. Arylett probably shouldn't be moved, since there might be a spinal injury... And what else did she learn in Health class? It was all about how unconscious humans should be handled, not Pidgeottos. Maybe she should pour some water on Arylett's head or something. But that might worsen her condition, and it might not work. Plus, there's no water around this area anyway. 

She turned to the winged Raichu. Sora might know a bit more about being a Pokemon than Silvia do. "Uhh.... What should we do now? With Arylett's unconscious and all..."


----------



## Darksong

"I don't know," Sora replied. "I can't remember much."
----
"I sense we're getting close," Solar said. He used Foresight, searching the area. 
"It should be somewhere around here." He stood in front of a large boulder. "Within about fifteen meters' radius."


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki nodded, turning his head and using his hand to beckon Mysti and Vysi.

"You two can team up and try to locate them. As you know, there are eleven, and they should all have the same background scent."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylett's body laid there, she didn't seem to be moving. 

Nor was she aware of anything around her... And there were no dreams to comfort her. Her glasses hung from the bridge of her beak, surprisingly left intact. They didn't seem to have been shattered by the impact. It was a good thing they were the highly expensive resiliant kind of glasses.

Her head was aching, in the mild blurry state of consciousness she seemed to find herself in. She could feel the pangs, the pangs in her skull wash over her in a painful wave.


----------



## Mewtwo

"Allrighty then!" said Mysti. she sniffed around on the ground. I...I smell someone who smells like me!" she said. "This way!"


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia continued walking in nervous circles. Sora wasn't very helpful -- but the Linoone guessed that she can't blame her. The Raichu was also thrown in this strange situation like she was... Silvia decided that she probably should go do _something_, but what? 

Maybe she should go find a berry or something. Berries are supposed to heal Pokemon when they eat them... According to what everyone else said anyway. The Linoone looked around her for any sign of berry-like things. Berry trees are supposed to look quite strange, so she should be able to find one quickly if there _is _one around here. 

Maybe Sora would have an idea. After all, the Raichu actually traveled around a bit unlike her and Arylett. Silvia turned to the winged Raichu again. "Uhh... Do you know if there are any berry trees around here? Or maybe a way to wake Arylett up?"


----------



## kunikida.

Vysi also sniffed around, smelling and following. "Mysti's right! Follow her!" Vysi caught up with her, her sisters right behind.


----------



## Mewtwo

Mysti went down a hallway untill she found a dusty trapdoor. She barely saw it herself! "Umm, guys..." she said, standing on her hind legs and raising her front paws in the air. "I got no hands, much less thumbs!"


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Solar can take care of it."

Seki ran down the hallway and halted in front of the trapdoor. He looked at Solar.

"Don't touch it until Solar gets here."


----------



## Darksong

Solar caught up with the other three quickly. He began to pull on it, but it wouldn't move.
"Maybe it opens down." He pushed on the piece of wood, but it was no use.
 He decided to look into it with Foresight. What he saw surprised him. 
 "There's a passageway below this... but it's a dead end. However, it looks like it's not neatly blocked; there must have been some kind of landslide. Is anyone here good at digging?"

----

Sora replied, "I don't know. But I thought there were some nearby..." she began wandering and searching. She didn't have to go very far to find an Oran tree. "Here!" she called, picking one and running over to Silvia. "We need to give her this." She placed the very small berry in Arylett's mouth.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"I can kick it open," said Seki, half-joking. "It would be easier if it was on the wall, but..."
He jumped into the air, slamming his foot onto it upon landing

((Decide if it was broken...))


----------



## Mewtwo

Seki jumped on the door, but it only cracked slightly. "Step aside, let a Fire-type fo this!" she said, throwing a Flamethrower where he wasn't standing. The door burnt oen.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Miku, Kat, and Tsuki ran to Mysti. "What did we miss?"


----------



## Mad MOAI

"We found the approximate location of our eleven comerades," said Seki, careful to dodge the fire near his feet. It soon went out, however.

"Now Mysti will sniff them out!" he said, marching through the door.

"And one more thing. There is a big pile of rubble in the way. If anyone is good at digging, please do so."

He stood in front of the large stones.


----------



## Darksong

"I might be able to," Solar grunted. He slammed an open hand into the pile with a Force Palm. a hole blew open. "They should be in here." He was getting excited.

((Cryptica can say what happens next.))


----------



## Mad MOAI

((I have no idea what to say... =\ ))

Seki was happy. He stepped through the hole and looked around.

"I think it is down here," he said, pointing down the hallway.

"You lead, Solar."


----------



## Darksong

Solar nodded, then continued down the steps.

Soon, there was a dimly lit passageway, with tough cages on all sides. There were several Pokémon caged. Solar looked at each one; they didn't seem to be his friends. He continued down the hall, until he reached the end. There were ten cages, one of which was twice as wide as the others; it appeared to be originally two cages, but the Pokémon had dug through the wall. On each side of the wall, there were five cages (the wider one counting as two); starting from the end of the hallway, on the left, there was a Sunflora, Vespiquen, Arcanine, Growlithe, and Farfetch'd; on the right, there was a Stantler, Munchlax, Grumpig, Cherrim, and Buizel. But there was one missing.

Where was the Ninetales?


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki looked around. Half an inch of water covered the floor.

"Where is he?" He couldn't find the Ninetales. His eyes widened.

"Do you think... Hachi took him?" He thought about the times awhile ago, how cheerful the Ninetales hasd always been.


----------



## Darksong

"He's stronger than that," Solar replied. "For once, I'm actually confident in him." He laughed. "We need to free these Pokémon." He turned to Mysti. "Do you think you can melt the bars so that our friends can escape without hurting them?"


----------



## Mewtwo

"Sure! But everyone'll need to step back!" she said. She released a Flame Thrower, and the bars melted down. "Wait ten seconds before running to freedom. The metal is still hot!"


----------



## Darksong

"Thanks a lot," The Arcanine said. 
The Growlithe just barked.
"Who are you?" Arcanine asked.

Solar stepped forward. "This is Mysti. She's a friend. Could you all please introduce yourselves?"

"May," Sunflora said shyly. She backed away subtly.

"My name is Shadow," the Vespiquen muttered. He added, louder, "And I'm a male Vespiquen. Don't think I'm a girl."

"Fang," Arcanine barked. "And the Growlithe is Red."
Red yipped in approval.
"He can't talk," Fang explained.

Farfetch'd said, "I'm Nunchaku." She held her stick and swung it around a bit.

Stantler had a serious expression on his face. But then again, he always did. "Just call me Psych."

Munchlax grinned. "I'm Butterfly." He seemed to analyze Mysti.

Grumpig blinked. She said, smiling, "Marina."

Cherrim shook her head. "Blossom. Fits, doesn't it?"

The Buizel just grunted, "Tiger."

One by one, they stepped out of their cages.

Solar asked, "Where did they take Wildfire?"

Fang replied, "We were all unconscious when he was separated from us. It looks like we'll have to search."


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki expected a facepalm from one of the others. But none came. Instead, he did it himself.

"I suspect he is locked up very tightly... and all of you probably know what might happen if we do not hurry."


----------



## Darksong

May flinched, but no one noticed. "W-We should head out then." She was the first to step towards the door. And in a moment, all ten Pokemon plus Solar and Seki were heading out. ((I got permission from Cryptica to make Seki move with them.)) For a few seconds, Solar turned around and looked at Mysti. "Are you coming?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

((I'm sorry, but I'm dropping out of this RP. It was one fo my favorites back on the old forums, but now... I just can't do anythign in it.))


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia was impressed. Sora sure knew her way around... She turned around and looked at the unconscious Pidgeotto. Hopefully that berry would wake her up, or at least heal her a bit. 

The Linoone started to fiddle with her Escape Rope again. It was starting to become a habit, really.


----------



## Mewtwo

"Sure I'm coming!" she said, running after the Pokemon.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

She began to feel strange... was there something in her mouth?

The berry's juices seemed to dissolve in Arylett's mouth, going down her throat. She could feel them trickling cooly. And the cool feeling... it...

...it felt strangely comforting.

More and more, she was beginning to feel the cool feeling throughout her entire body. It was oddly rejuvinating. And then she could feel the odd thing on her mouth. Taste it with her tongue. Mmm... She automatically clamped down on it with her beak, devouring it and feeling a huge burst of cool juice going down her throat.

Immediately, her head stopped aching and all feelings of drowsiness and pain seemed to have left her. The Pidgeotto opened her eyes vaguely, groaning a bit, and got up.

"Wha... what happened?"


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia dropped her rope and ran next to Arylett. "Yay! You woke up! Finally!" she couldn't hide her excitement, "I thought you were going to die or something." 

Then Silvia noticed that the Pidgeotto had no clue what just happened. "You sorta fell and hit your head on a rock and passed out." Pointing at Sora, she continued, "Then Sora found you an Oran berry and everything ended up fine."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

She gazed at the Linoone in bewilderment. Apparently... she was going to die?

"Whoa... no wonder I feel a bit... woozy..." Said the still dizzy Pidgeotto, rubbing her aching head with her wing. She crashed into a rock! What was she doing again...? She couldn't even remember. Everything before the crash had escaped her.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Arylett still look very much confused. Siliva decided to get her another Oran Berry. After all, it wouldn't hurt, right? 

"Stay here. I'll be right back..." With that, the Linoone dropped on all fours again and headed for the Oran Berry bush-tree thing. Silvia first started at a trot, then she broke out running. The wind rushed past her face, and the ground moved by faster and faster and faster..._ Linoones sure are built for running_, she thought to herself. And... It was fun. Silvia had never thought of running as fun before, but... She guessed that being a Linoone has its advantages. 

Silvia gradually slowed down as she reached the Oran Berry bush-tree thing. Honestly, she wasn't sure whether it's a tree or a bush. It's tall enough to be a tree, but to shrubby to be one. Deciding that wondering whether Oran Berries are bushes or trees aren't going to help her return to a human, Silvia cut herself off in mid-thought and stood up on her hind legs again. Reaching up with her claws, she managed to knock one of those small, blue berries on the ground. Then, she realized that she had a problem: She had no place to carry it. Silvia can't exactly walk very well on hind legs, and putting it in her mouth isn't very sanitary. 

A thought struck her: The rope! She can use the Escape Rope that she had picked up and tie the berry to it. Or something. Felling proud of her own genius, the Linoone, with some difficulty, managed to tie the berry to her side with her rope. Then Silvia headed back to the Pidgeotto, this time, running all the way. 

"Here you go." Silvia said and managed, with some difficulty again, to untie the rope and get out the berry. She handed it to Arylett. "Eat this. It should help."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Rather dazzedly, she watched as Sylvia ran off to do something. What it was, she wasn't really sure of. Still, Arylett continued to rub her head with her wing. Not that that made anything better.

"Umm... okay..." She didn't really know what else to do, her mind still quite muddled and confused. And though being confused was typical of Arylett, this much confusion was even beyond her normal state. The Pidgeotto scooped up the Berry in her beak and felt a similar cool feeling trickling down her throat. A feeling of freshness, great wonderous freshness. The more she chewed on it, the more revitalized she felt, until her dazzed mind snapped back to its normal level of confusion. 

"Oh wow...! That did help! But what... what happened? I can't... remember anything."


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia watched the Pidgeotto gulp down the Oran Berry. 

"Well..." Although she seem like she's back to normal now, Arylett didn't seem to remember anything, so Silvia wasn't sure what she should tell her. "You were flying... Then you fell... And you hit your head on a rock." Silvia managed to explain rather awkwardly.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

She just recalled this, rather painfully... yes, she had been trying to fly. Sylvia told her to at least try, but the Linoone was wrong. Arylett _knew_ it would end in a painful and embarassing disaster! Knew it from the very beginning. How embarassing, to be the bird that couldn't fly. 

"Oh. Well I told you... I can't fly. And I'm... I'm not trying that again... my head still feels a bit funny."


----------



## kunikida.

"Wait for us!" Kelli ran off.
"Kelli! why don't you wait for us?" Vysi asked.
"Cause I don't wanna. Hee."
"Hey!" kelli had caught up to the Pokemon ahead of her, Vysi tring to catch up. Zaria just shook her head and moved along.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia sighed. She guessed that Arylett was right... But still. A Pidgeotto that can't fly seems so _strange_. 

"Well... I guess you'll just have to walk..."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Yeah..." She felt so _stupid_. What... why... why couldn't she fly? She had wings, didn't she? And she was in the sky! But then she crashed. Because she lost _it_.

What was _it_ anyway? Some sort of... odd sense of balance? She couldn't really explain _it_. Whatever it was... she had lost _it_. And perhaps the key to flying was keeping _it_. _It_ seemed to go away whenever she became nervous. Hmm, perhaps she couldn't fly due to... yes, her anxiety. Gah, why couldn't she stop being so nervous all the time? Flying was fun... but it was so scary. She had to worry constantly about staying in the air. Worry...

Maybe the key to flying was to just _relax_.

Hmph! Arylett... relax? Ahahaha! Now that was funny.

Rather shamefully, the Pidgeotto hopped after the Linoone.

She was never going to fly.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

The Pidgeotto seemed down. Silvia wondered what she could do to cheer her up... And why did Arylett fall anyway? She was flying fine for a quite a while. 

Pondering the question, the Linoone walked slowly so Arylett wouldn't fall behind. Why did Arylett fall? It's obvious that she knew how to fly... Yet she couldn't. Maybe....

The Linoone stopped in mid thought. "I say that you try flying once again." She declared, and before Arylett could start complaining or whining, Silvia continued her statement. "Just do whatever you were doing before you fell. And don't do anything that you were doing when you're falling, and you should be fine." 

Silvia decided that adding "hopefully" after her sentence will probably be a bad idea.


----------



## Darksong

Solar beckoned to the others. "Come on!" Then he asked himself, "Where would that irritating Ninetales be...?"

Sora asked, "Does this mean we're not heading in this direction anymore?"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylett sighed for a few moments. She didn't really want to try flying _again_. But she knew that Sylvia was persistant. And she sort of wanted to try it again... sort of. Actually, she was a bit ambivalent. But she would keep arguing against it... why? She herself didn't know why. It was a vain argument, especially when part of her wanted to try it again and Sylvia wanted her to do it... but still!

"Maybe... can I try it later? My head still feels a bit woozy..."


----------



## Darksong

"That's okay." Sora grinned. "It was a hard fall. Try doing it in an open space next time."


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia nodded in agreement. Sora was right -- Arylett did hit her head pretty badly.  She still didn't want to admit defeat though. "Next time, then..."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Next time..."

Perhaps she would forget next time... perhaps...

Aaah, her head. She rubbed it gingerly with a wing as it throbbed slightly. Every now and then, a random pang of pain would surge through it and all thoughts would be interupted, cease suddenly, as if someone had pushed an abrupt "OFF" switch in her mind.

...What was she thinking about again?

Oh yeah! Why... why was Sylvia so persistant?

Hmm... maybe she'd ask.

"Why... why do you want me to fly so bad?"


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"Uh, well..." Good question. Siliva scratched her head. She wasn't really sure why, but it was weird to see a Pidgeotto walk around on the ground. 

It didn't feel _right_. 

"Because you're a Pidgeotto." Silvia finally replied, thinking that this is probably one of the lamest excuses she had made up in her life time.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylett understood completely what she had meant. Pidgeotto were meant to fly, to see one on the ground must have been quite disconcerting. But it... it still seemed like a rather... insufficient reason.

"Because I'm a Pidgeotto? But I never _chose_ to be a Pidgeotto... I never _used_ to be a Pidgeotto." Some slight irritation had escaped into her tone, though she tried with much effort to contain it. 

And then she sighed, once again remembering that she might never go back to being human.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki glared at Solar playfully.

"Are we going now or not?"


----------



## Darksong

Solar nodded. "The problem is, I don't know where to find this Ninetales. Where should we look?"

 He turned to Psych. "Do you know where we might find him?"

 Psych thought. Hard.

 After a while, the Stantler shook his head. "Since Hachi's lair failed, he could be anywhere. Got any ideas?"


----------



## Mad MOAI

"If you are not smart enough to figure it out, we are not," Seki lamented. "Like you said: he could be ANYWHERE. At all.


----------



## Mewtwo

"If I were a Ninetales, where would I be... Oh wait, I _am_ a Ninetales!" said Shadowflare. "I'd probably be looking for my friends in the most probable place they would be..."


----------



## Crazy Linoone

She was annoying the Pidgeotto, Silvia knew. But she just didn't want to give up. A strange stubborn streak inside her just won't give up. The Linoone decided to back up for now; there's no point arguing anymore, since Arylett, more or less, wanted to fly anyway. 

The Linoone scratched the back of her head then sighed sheepishly. "Well, I guess that's true... Shall we get going then?" 

Maybe, if they can figure out why they were turned into Pokemon in the first place, they can change back. Maybe.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Like we said, he could be _anywhere,_" said Seki. "I did not see him at the place he used to go to all the time, so we are out of luck for the village."


----------



## Darksong

"That may be true," Psych replied. "However, he may have been captured, so your suggestion is unlikely. We can look anyway, if you want. But if he were looking for us, he would probably check... Hachi's Lair."

 "We need to station a few of us to stay at the entrance of Hachi's lair and to greet Wildfire. May, Shadow, Tiger, those will be you. I trust you to complete what I ask, and shout if you find him."

 May nodded with a grunt, and the three began heading towards the entrance to Hachi's lair.

 "The rest of us..." Psych continued, "...As I said, will search. But don't go too far from here. We want to be able to hear our friends' call."

 Solar nodded. "I'll divide us into groups. Marina, you go with Blossom and Fang. Butterfly and Nunchaku stay with Psych. I'll go with Seki and Mysti."

 "Perfect," Psych agreed.


Meanwhile, a red shadow was swiftly moving through the forest, among the trees' branches. It thought, agitated, _Where in the world are they?_

~~~~

Sora heard something in the treetops. She looked up, and saw a red-orange blur. But she said nothing, and turned back to Arylett and Sylvia. "Wait until you've fully recovered," the winged Raichu recommended.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki nodded. "That will do." Just about know he was wondering where in the world his good friend was, maybe doing something with Yam?


----------



## Mewtwo

Mysti ran around in circles. "I wanna stay, but I'm glad to be doing something..." she said, being _way_ too hyper about it.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Feeling immensely stupid, Silvia sat down next to Sora. "You're right," the Linoone muttered. She decided that she should just keep her mouth shut from now on. 

The Raichu seemed to be distracted by something in the trees for a second. Silvia looked at the trees, but she didn't see anything.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylett could still feel a small stab of irritation, thinking over and over about how she had crashed and wincing in embarassment. Why... why did she have to be so... stupid? Gah! She looked apologetically at Silvia, she had taken out her anger on her when in fact she was angry with herself and with everything that had happened.

She continued sighing, nodding very lightly (for her head still felt a bit unstable) in response to what Sora had said. Slowly, she stumbled after Silvia and sat down next to her and Sora, noticing dully that the Raichu had spotted something and Silvia too seemed to be looking at it. She attempted to incline her head upwards, but felt a sudden burst of dizziness.

"Gaaaah..."


----------



## Darksong

Sora began thinking to herself. _"What was that? It looked like it had a big head, and it was heading backwards... I know it was some kind of canine, and was dark red...."_

"Wildfire!" She shouted. She turned to the others and said, "I'll see you later." Then she sped off, flying towards the blur. _It wasn't heading backwards, it had nine tails! _The Raichu could almost hear the Ninetales, and soon, she began to catch up.

Solar beckoned to his team, and began heading to the east, in Sora's direction. Sora was far away, but he just wanted to ask for advice or something, perhaps. At the time, he could also search, and began checking in general directions, occasionally with Foresight.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki followed Solar, jumping now and then for no apparent reason.


----------



## Mewtwo

Mysti followed Solar and Seki. She sensed another Ninetales nearby...


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"Wait, what?" The winged Raichu had suddenly screamed something and rushed off for no reason at all. Silvia was confused. Should she follow the Raichu? Since Linoones can, supposively, run very fast she should be able to catch up. 

But she can't leave Arylett.... 

Or can she? 

Silvia cursed under her breath and plopped down next to the injured Pidgeotto. Darn her and her sense of responsibility. Arylett probably won't want her around anyways. Silvia watched the winged Raichu speed away, getting smaller and smaller in the distance.

"So." Attempting to fill in the empty silence with, well, something, Silvia tried to start a conversation with Arylett. "How's your head?"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Aaaugh... it's still rather... woozy." She kept her head still, trying not to move it too abruptly again. The dizziness was slowly wearing off...

Oh, what an idiot she was! Only she... only _Arylett_ could crash into a _boulder_. Even as a Pokémon, she retained her ineptitude! Just great... just great. Dimly, she watched the Raichu go off into the distance. Silvia seemed to have been muttering something under her breath... and looked a bit irritated. Vaguely the Pidgeotto wondered why.

"...Where's she going off to? And is... is something wrong...?" She added the last part rather meekly.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

"Naw, everything's fine," Silvia waved off the Pidgeotto's question. 

"Although I have no idea where Sora is going. She just yelled something really loudly and flew off..." 

The Linoone sighed and played with her Escape Rope. Why _did_ Sora suddenly flew off? Maybe she saw something in the trees that she was looking at. Yes, that must be it. But who, or what was it? 

"We'll catch up to her when your head gets better. Or we can just travel around on our own to where ever. Or we can sit here and wait for our deaths." Ok, so maybe she shouldn't have said that. Silvia mentally hit herself. Stay positive, stay positive, stay positive...


----------



## Darksong

Legend, back in the room, was winning the battle against Hachi. She had a claw in the air and was standing over him. "Happy birthday, Hachi," she sneered, and dealt the final blow.

Wildfire suddenly saw a group of Pokémon in the distance. He was curious, and leaped down from the trees. "Hey, who are-

"Hi everyone!" He shouted.

Solar nodded. "Glad to see you back, too, Wildfire."

Sora flew down beside him. "I'm here, too."


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki looked up in amazement at the Pokemon who had just appeared. "Wildfire is back!" he exclaimed, resting a hand on his shoulder. "How did you escape? Something breif; no need to go into detail."


----------



## Darksong

"What do you mean? Oh, uh... I don't know. I can't really remember."

A guess instantly popped into Sora's mind.

Solar called out, and within seconds, the three that had departed from the rest of the group returned. "Everyone! We found Wildfire!"


----------



## Mewtwo

Shaowflare called out, "I assume it's the other Ninetales you told me about?" before dashing to meet her.


----------



## Mad MOAI

((IT's a him. We already described him. It's a HIM.))


----------



## Darksong

((No need to be rude.))
Wildfire swished his red tails. "Hello. My name is Wildfire. Who are you? I haven't seen you around here."


----------



## Mad MOAI

((I wasn't trying to ;-; ))


----------



## Mewtwo

"I'm Mysti. Nice to meet you, Wildfire!"
((And sorry for the gender thing. Wait... Me=Female Ninetales, Wildfire=Male Ninetales... How shall this turn out?))
"So... Now that we've found him, what do we do?" she asked Solar.


----------



## Darksong

((MAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!))
"First thing is go back and see if we can rebuild the village," Solar replied.

They had no idea, however, what was happening...

A Kabuto lurked in the depths of Hachi's lair. He paced back and forth, thinking, _He said he would be back by now... Maybe he's delayed... or even worse...
dead._

((And apparently, with Solar and the rest of the group, breeding groups don't apply.))


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Hmm... she wasn't so sure she believed that. But Arylett decided not to pursue it, it was none of her business after all.

...Wait for their deaths? Now that sounded odd. The place... though it seemed a bit odd... did not seem dangerous. Mostly there were just a bunch of Pokémon, who didn't seem intent on doing any harm. She shrugged off Silvia's comment, her head aching somewhat. Even with the berry... she still felt a bit woozy. 

"I'm sorry... you want to go with her... don't you?"


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Silvia sighed. Arylett, as unlikely as she may seem, may be more perceiving than she thought. "Yeah," There's not point in lying, "After all, Sora seem to know more about this place than we do. I thought I'd have a higher chance of getting out of here if I follow her..." 

Wait a second. Now that she's thinking about this, maybe staying with Arylett wouldn't be so bad after all. Sora may know more than they do, but there's another option that Silvia hadn't though about before: Death. Maybe, this is just like a dream, and the way out is either to wake up, or to force oneself to wake up. And dying is usually the best way to do it. 

The Linoone shook her head. Who is she kidding? Dying will not get them out of here. If she dies, then she'll just end up, well, dead. Maybe traveling will be the best option after all... 

But Silvia can't get the idea out of her head now she's thinking about it. If this _is _a dream, albeit a strange one, then all she would have to do is to wake up. She knew that hitting herself won't work; otherwise, she would have been out of here now. Now, the only thing to do is to try to defy the laws of physics. If it is a dream, then she should be able to do things she should not have been able to do before... Like flying. 

"I've got an idea!" Silvia exclaimed out loud. A stupid idea, perhaps, but an idea nevertheless. "My hypothesis is that this is all a dream, just a really realistic one. Now, all I need to do is test this hypothesis by doing something that would otherwise be impossible to do when awake." Bah! Pathetic. Who is she fooling anyway? There's no way this would work. "When we tried to use attacks, it didn't work because we don't know _how_. And it's always impossible to do something that we don't know how to in dreams, especially when you know you're in a dream." She probably had lost Arylett already. Oh well. "Sora may know attacks because she's in a deeper sleep, so her subconscious mind is making up everything for her. We, on the other hand, are more aware of ourselves, therefore we can't use attacks." This may actually make sense. Hmmmm... 

Silvia took a deep breath. "So, the best way to test this is for me to, say jump off a tree and try to fly or something, since I know how to fly, at least in dreams, so if I can fly here, it means this is a dream. If I can't, then it means that this is not a dream, and we're seriously screwed." This is totally stupid. She should _really_ shut up sometimes, yes she should. But the possibility of success, and perhaps getting out of here... 

Well, the Linoone noted, the worst thing that can go wrong in this experiment is for her to hit her head, right? 

((Fwahhh random long thing. Don't read it if you don't feel like it.))


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

(Oh dear, I had forgotten about this~ But now I am back. And yes, that confused the Real Arylett a bit as well.)

Hmm...

Well she had sort of gotten the gist of it. It... it somewhat made sense she supposed. To be honest... it did not seem like a dream. It seemed too... too real. In a dream, she wouldn't even contemplate the idea of it being a dream, because in dreams Arylett never questioned things as she did now. And it probably was not, as crazy as it seemed. Something within her... within Arylett... it... it was a feeling. Just an odd feeling she couldn't explain. A sureness. A sense. She could sense that it wasn't a dream.

...And she was sure it wasn't just because she hit her head and felt a bit dizzy. Her head still was a bit woozy. But she knew, she still had that sense. 

It wasn't a dream.

"I... I don't think it's a dream. But if you want to try it... go ahead. I just... if this were a dream, we wouldn't be questioning it. Usually in my dreams I wouldn't think any of this was weird... if it was happening. I would just accept it as normal and would not even think about it being a dream. But... go ahead just to make sure. Just... I hope you don't get hurt... you don't really have to, you know."


----------



## Crazy Linoone

So Arylett still didn't think this is a dream. And to be honest, Silvia herself didn't think so, too. But it never hurts to test stuff... Who knows? She might wake up. 

With quite a lot of trouble involving tangled Escape Ropes and bendy tree branches, Silvia managed to climb on top of the Oran Berry tree Sora had found earlier. Linoones aren't meant to climb trees, she noted. They also are not supposed to be even thinking about climbing trees. 

This is a bad idea. A really bad idea. Silvia looked down from the tree top. It's not _that_ far from the ground. Just a few feet, surely. The Oran Berry tree looked so innocently small before she climbed it. But now, looking down, the tree seem like a mile high. Probably more. 

Silvia looked about her. It's a rather nice view up here, really. Maybe she should not jump and live her nice life as a Linoone.... 

Too late. 

Right before that horrifying fall, Silvia saw something in the distance. It's almost like a tower, but not quite.And for all she know, it could have been a tree, but it didn't look like one... More like something man-built. Something unnaturally, well... 

Silvia landed on all fours rather painfully. Linoones aren't supposed to fly, either... At least she's not seriously injured. And her hypothesis had just went poof. She struggled up and gingerly tested the ground. So she can still walk... And her feet weren't broken... And this is not a dream....

Silvia decided that she should probably not try to kill herself now.


----------



## Darksong

((Just when I decided Solar was a Luxray...))

Solar began to run back to the village, with Sora flying behind him. She hoped the rest would follow, and the village was in sight. She was excited to rebuild it, but then there would be one problem.

But now was not the time to think of it. Wildfire and the rest were behind them, too, and they all were excited, except the serious ones like the Vespiquen... or perhaps Vespi_king_.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Seki followed Solar quickly.

"I wonder where my teacher is..."

((Short post D: Where's Flareon-Chan?))


----------

